# picture thread for the merry reaper 2015



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is where to post pictures of teasers and gifts from the merry reaper!!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Yah for picture thread !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing pics


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Looking forward to seeing pics


Me too! I can hardly wait to see all the neat reapings everyone receives. There are such great lists and this group of reapers are so creative and talented. Looking forward to photos!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ready to start seeing pics


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Pics anyone??


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumpity bump


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Finally...here is a picture of the gorgeous Thomas Kincaid ornament my reaper sent. What a great teaser. Thank you so much.







.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh my, so very pretty!!! I love it JW!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

I love it also .....


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Your ornament is beautiful Just Whisper. What a wonderful teaser!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I love Thomas Kinkade stuff! Particularly anything with a thatched roof cottage! <3


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very cool teaser just whisper


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

I received a wonderful teaser yesterday... 2 charlie brown ornaments ... My husband loved them . Thank you my dear reaper... I have already added them to our tree


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Love those ornaments JustWhisper and Always Wicked.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great ornaments that you both received. Can't wait for more photos!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

JustWhisper said:


> Finally...here is a picture of the gorgeous Thomas Kincaid ornament my reaper sent. What a great teaser. Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 270628
> .
> View attachment 270629


Your ornament is gorgeous JustWhisper!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

The Charlie Brown ornaments are adorable too that you received Always Wicked


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

I got a teaser card with this cute drawing on it hinting at my gift! Thank you SR I am so so excited. Inside they mentioned they made a remarkable discovery of a very unique plant! They were able to procure a single seed and the plant should be a full specimen by December 14th.

I am thrilled and so excited!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ooh very exiting. Icant wait to see what everybodys been making for their vics ;D


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi everyone. I haven't been posting very much, but I've been shopping away for my victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry no pictures yet. will. soon!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't wait to start seeing pics


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I think I can help all of you that are waiting to see pictures 
I was reaped today! There was no card or any sign of who my reaper might be included in the box, but I have a pretty good idea of who it is. Thank you reaper, I'm going to need to go out and buy another tree just for the box full of ornaments you sent lol  

There is a tiny unicorn in one of these ornaments and that's super rad!








Love all these NBC ornaments!
































I'm sorry, even cute little outfits and a crown can not make rats "cute" to me. My SD heard the disgust in my voice as I said "is that a rat tail poking out?" and she came bounding down the steps asking if she could have it sight unseen. So, the rats are now living in a different part of the house. Thankfully the children have the second floor of the house all to themselves and I'll never have to see those things again! Lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

They gave me nightmares too while making them glad you enjoyed the rest of your goodies I had fun making them


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Awww! I love those rats! So cute!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Pretty Little Nightmare, 
Those are some really nice ornaments. I can't help but like the rats in their outfits and ever since I saw the elf tree that Saki did, those really appeal to me too. On the clear filled ornaments it looks like the first may be a melted snowman and the second the unicorn. What is in the other two?


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Great reap Pretty Little Nightmare! I love the NBC ornaments


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice reap!!! AND you can just send them rats to Denmark I absolutely LOVE them.
( but yeah... If I had spiders in "cute outfits" they would need to be living in someone else's house.. Maybe the garbage mans... Lol)


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Candy Creature said:


> Pretty Little Nightmare,
> Those are some really nice ornaments. I can't help but like the rats in their outfits and ever since I saw the elf tree that Saki did, those really appeal to me too. On the clear filled ornaments it looks like the first may be a melted snowman and the second the unicorn. What is in the other two?


Jack in his santa suit in one and three spiders in the other. I forgot to get a picture of the other two, but there were two other ornaments that were filled with pretty leaves and snowflakes.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I love those ornaments and the rats would definitely be welcome here!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I think I can help all of you that are waiting to see pictures
> I was reaped today! There was no card or any sign of who my reaper might be included in the box, but I have a pretty good idea of who it is. Thank you reaper, I'm going to need to go out and buy another tree just for the box full of ornaments you sent lol
> 
> There is a tiny unicorn in one of these ornaments and that's super rad!
> ...


Very nice ornaments. I can see why you will need another tree. Moonwitchkitty did such a nice job making them, she is the best! You have a fantastic collection there.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope we see more goodies soon


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL on the rats. They were sort of cute. Love all the other ornaments. Great Reap!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Pretty Little Nightmare
[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 270744[/ATTACH]
> 
> I'm sorry, even cute little outfits and a crown can not make rats "cute" to me. My SD heard the disgust in my voice as I said "is that a rat tail poking out?" and she came bounding down the steps asking if she could have it sight unseen. So, the rats are now living in a different part of the house. Thankfully the children have the second floor of the house all to themselves and I'll never have to see those things again! Lol
> View attachment 270745


OHHH love the rats... I want a pair...heck a couple of pairs.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

allears22 said:


> View attachment 270696
> 
> 
> I got a teaser card with this cute drawing on it hinting at my gift! Thank you SR I am so so excited. Inside they mentioned they made a remarkable discovery of a very unique plant! They were able to procure a single seed and the plant should be a full specimen by December 14th.
> ...


How cool!!! I am thrilled and excited for you too allears22  Looking forward to photos!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I LOVE the ratties!!! 

The ornaments are adorable as is everything else you received Pretty Little Nightmare  

Yay! Photos are beginning to show!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

with sincere apologies to Saki Girl, for being so late with the pictures, but here at long last are the pictures of my wonderful gifts from Saki! also for the not so great pictures!! 
First off, here is a picture of the TWO Wizard of Oz mugs that I received, I LOVE them!!!! Then there is the GORGEOUS witch shelf sitter, love her! a pretty smelling sachet, two fortune cookies, a wonderful ghost figurine... then there are some of the adorable snowmen ornaments I received, and a beautiful crocheted angel..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry two posts, could not get them to down load together for some reason, here are some more of my goodies absolutely adore all my ornaments, the pictures are not the greatest, they do not do it justice!!! I will see if I can locate some clearer ones...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

some more .....

my sweet little Louie checking out the box.. another picture of the ornaments...still another picture of them. and a close up of the witch...


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

What a wonderful Merry Reap you were given Bethene!! The ornaments are adorable. I see Saki.Girl's cat trap worked great too  Lol 

The witch is very nice.  Have you seen the Wizard of Oz Happy Meal toys? They are really cute! Do you collect all Wizard of Oz things or just the witch?

How fun!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

great reap! I especially like the crochet angel and that blue ornament with the candle on AND THE WITCH!! wow.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow bethene! What a great reap!  Looks like you may need an extra tree this year. I'm especially fond of the snowmen ornaments and Louie is just so cute.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> with sincere apologies to Saki Girl, for being so late with the pictures, but here at long last are the pictures of my wonderful gifts from Saki! also for the not so great pictures!!
> First off, here is a picture of the TWO Wizard of Oz mugs that I received, I LOVE them!!!! Then there is the GORGEOUS witch shelf sitter, love her! a pretty smelling sachet, two fortune cookies, a wonderful ghost figurine... then there are some of the adorable snowmen ornaments I received, and a beautiful crocheted angel..


you are so very welcome I new you had to have that witch for sure and the mug I was like her reaper mug to send out her flying monkeys LOL 

I am glad you like everything sweetie I hope your holiday is fantastic


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you again!!!
the mug has a monkey tail for a handle!!! seriously too cute!! I love all Oz things, but mostly the witch..the flying monkeys got thrown in the mix by a running joke during the reaper...so now I have the monkeys too. Funny thing is, I was so scared of them as a young kid...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love it all bethene. Great job, saki! What a great cup for coffee or to me it would be tea or hot choc!

OMG, I love that witch! 

Are the Wizard of Oz Happy Meal things new or something old, Miss Hallows Eve?


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Did you hear those screams???? That was me opening my wonderful box of goodies from x-pired. On my way home I called my husband toake sure he dropped off my victim's box which he said he did. I jokingly said then maybe mine will come today. 
This was waiting for me in the living room







Just the wrapping paper made me giddy!
Then there was ALL of this!!!






















They were immediately put in locations where they fit in perfectly 





























They are all so fab but I think this one for some reason is my favorite


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow What a Great Reap. Yay we are really started now! I really love the big red sign.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving all the gifts, so far!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

kloey,
You are right, they all are fabulous. I think my favorite is the hurricane lamp.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I love the hurricane lamp because I don't have any like it!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Are the Wizard of Oz Happy Meal things new or something old, Miss Hallows Eve?



The WoO Happy Meal toys are from around 2 years ago, maybe a year and half anyway they are so cute. They are the first happy meal toy that fought hard to collect all the pieces. each character came with a piece of the yellow brick road and then they all connected together. there was dorothy, the witch, scarecrow, lion, tin man and glenda, they have cute funko pop type look to their faces.








assuming these are the ones she was talking about, several years ago they had the characters in doll form, they were cute too but in a different way


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

great reaps kloey and bethene......... great job saki and x-pired... ....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great reaps so far .


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I am enjoying the reaps so far! So much fun! I like getting packages in the mail this time of year, but mostly they are for other people that I buy gifts for. So imagine my excitement today when a box arrived for ME! Yippee!

We were reaped by the wonderful Hollows Eva, and our box travelled all the way from Denmark! I need a jaw-dropping smiley! Everything is so lovely!

We're putting our Christmas tree up today and I'm trying to decorate the dining room, but I have taken a few pictures already of the kids with the goodies that Hollows Eva sent, and I will clear off the dining table today and lay out all the other fun gifts so I can take some pictures of those too. I hope to post pictures tonight after the kids go to bed. 

Perhaps I will even eat some of the Danish chokolate she sent while I upload - yes, that's right - we got traditional Christmas chokolate from Denmark! I hate to make you all jealous, but my Reaper has certainly spoiled us! 

Thank you so much, Hollows Eva! I can't wait to post more about our Reap!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

printersdevil said:


> Love it all bethene. Great job, saki! What a great cup for coffee or to me it would be tea or hot choc!
> 
> 
> Are the Wizard of Oz Happy Meal things new or something old, Miss Hallows Eve?


The Happy Meal toys from the Wizard of Oz are from a few years ago. I have only found them at thrift stores. I don't collect them but they are adorable. The toys are Canadian that I have seen.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Love the snowman reap!!! They are all so cute!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love, love, love the snowmen, Kloey! Great job x-pired!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love all the snowmen Kloey!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Everyone's reaps have been so nice. I enjoy looking at all the pictures.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome snowman reap Kloey!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

kloey74 said:


> Did you hear those screams???? That was me opening my wonderful box of goodies from x-pired. On my way home I called my husband toake sure he dropped off my victim's box which he said he did. I jokingly said then maybe mine will come today.
> This was waiting for me in the living room
> View attachment 270911
> 
> ...


You are welcome Kloey. I had fun putting it together for you. I think you know that I lost my lovely witch, Reaper Wench, last winter. The hand thrown stoneware snowman jar that you said is your favorite was made for her by her sister several years ago. She cherished it. 

I also have a snowman doll boxed away that my beautiful witch made a couple of years ago that I want to send but didn't have the time to find it. My daughter said that when she gets a chance she will help me look. I will send it on to you when I do.

I painted the sleigh for you, I wan't sure if you had something like that. The hurricane lamp I found at a thrift shop and was vey pleased that it was complete with the oil to light it with.

A special thank you to Behtene for giving me you for a victim.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

That was very generous of you X-Pired. I'm sure Reaper Wench would be pleased to know that some of her cherished possessions have found a loving home.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello! Well, I didn't get to post pictures last night as planned, but I'm letting the kiddos run wild right now while I take the time to do it - hopefully the house will still be standing when I'm done! 

I got a beautiful package from Hollows Eva, all the way from Denmark! Lots of lovely goodies were inside ~









So much to describe! From left to right, two adorable stockings, an apple & tree ornament and a silver tree that will be great for the dollhouse that my kids play with. A package of little gift tag cards with different winter animals on them - an owl, penguin, reindeer & wolf. Then there's a cute handmade wreath! It has tiny wrapped presents and tiny little "elves" on it, that Hollows Eva explained are called Nisse in Danish tradition. She included a great printout of the history of the Nisse which was fun to read. Next there is a box of Danish Chokolate called Kringler - yum, can't wait to eat some! And we have two cute Nisse hats for my children, which they happily modeled. 

On the hats are 3 little Yule Goats - they are adorable! It's so neat to learn about another culture and what they use to celebrate holidays. There's also a little box of 3 more super sweet Nisse - I just love these! I am thinking I am going to have to fight the kids for them though - they actually go really well with our dollhouse figures, as you can see. I'm pretty sure my DD4 already plans to have them live in the dollhouse because she told me "Mom! It's like twins but 3 of them. They need a mom & dad though." LOL!









Then there are two bags with bark tags/ornaments. Sorry my picture is a bit blurry, but one package are heart shapes and the other package is tree shaped. They're gonna be great on our tree! I love the texture of them. Wait! There's more! Hollows Eva also sent two soft felt-like red gingerbread ornaments. I mentioned in my list that I was hosting a gingerbread party this year, so these will definitely be worked into the centerpiece! All the way on the right of the first picture is a heart-shaped decoration that might be made of a thin wood. It sort of feels like it could be wood but I might be wrong. 

Here are some close-up pictures so you can see some details a little better:

















Last but not least, Hollows Eva also sent me some pinecones! Some came in a purchased bag, but a few of the large ones were some that she sent from her own personal stash! They got put on display right away! Thanks for sharing them with me!









It was so fun to get a box in the mail that was not only for me, but something that I didn't know anything about! I don't know if you other moms & dads feel this way, but as I do the majority of the shopping for the whole family, I rarely get surprise presents. The different Reaps I've participated in here really have a way of bringing back that neat feeling you had when you were a kid - not knowing what was inside the gift. That's really been wonderful to experience again, and a huge thank you to Hollows Eva for being so thoughtful to us!
Here's my kiddos modeling their Nisse hats & enjoying the spider lollipops that were also included. Of course, they ate those right up!
DS2 was still in his pj's and rarely stands still, so of course he's blurry. DD4 had to dress up - she was a fairy ballerina, FYI! 
The picture would have been cuter if she stayed in her pjs, which were the same as DS, but what can you do? LOL!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

What a wonderful wreath and stockings Jenn&Matt. I love the little yule goats. In fact, everything is great. A fantastic reap indeed! 

You did such a nice job Hollows Eva!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh, and those are two adorable kids. That put a smile on my face!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay...it has come to my attention that some certain people may have been being sneaky, lol.  

As some of you know, I've been having a rather difficult past few months. I was not able to join the Merry Reaper, so, to cheer me up, I was sent some absolutely wonderful goodies from some of you. I posted these pics in the PiF thread because I didn't know I was actually getting secretly mini Merry Reaped! I would repost the pictures here, but I figured it'd be easier to just link you guys over to the other thread to see my original post if you would like to see more pictures, as it's a long post, lol. (Post #430, page 43 if your page set up is the same as mine, lol.) : http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/140663-pay-forward-2015-things-received-pics-43.html

I am not sure which are PiF gifts and which are Merry Reaps, but they all mean the same thing, anyway...special surprise gifts from awesome people to give me some holiday cheer! As I said in the PiF post, it all meant so, so much!!! {{Hugs}}

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays my forum friends...I can't wait to see the rest of everyone's reapings to come!

(I cried when I found this out, lol...so, so sweet and thoughtful...)

EDIT: I just got some more gifts...pics also posted in the PiF thread.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Those Yule Goats are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

what a fantstic reap


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

X-Pired said:


> You are welcome Kloey. I had fun putting it together for you. I think you know that I lost my lovely witch, Reaper Wench, last winter. The hand thrown stoneware snowman jar that you said is your favorite was made for her by her sister several years ago. She cherished it.
> 
> I also have a snowman doll boxed away that my beautiful witch made a couple of years ago that I want to send but didn't have the time to find it. My daughter said that when she gets a chance she will help me look. I will send it on to you when I do.
> 
> ...


I am beyond honored to get her snowman. I wasn't kidding when I said I was immediately drawn to it. The sled is even cooler now that I know you painted it! It's hanging up in my living room.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh I am so happy, it looks like everything made its way safe. (well as we know one goat lost a little bit.. Hope he makes it anyway) it's kinda weird seeing the things I send, up here on the forum lol. Good Weird though  
I was so happy to get you as my victim, as lots of the things on your list is very hot here right now. In fact I had a hard time choosing, for once lol.
Your kids look adorable in the hats! Right little Nisse-kids  I love what you did with the cones, it looks great. And I guess your right, the Nisse-kids do go well with doll house dolls lol. Buuuut, we have a saying in Denmark - if you keep the Nissers out after New Years, you have to keep them out all year unless you want them to make trouble  
I think the big heart is made from birch tree bark, btw.
Thanx for all the pics!  




Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Hello! Well, I didn't get to post pictures last night as planned, but I'm letting the kiddos run wild right now while I take the time to do it - hopefully the house will still be standing when I'm done!
> 
> I got a beautiful package from Hollows Eva, all the way from Denmark! Lots of lovely goodies were inside ~
> 
> ...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wonderful reap Jenn, your kids are SO adorable, how fun to get something from 
a different culture!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm just getting caught up. You guys are doing wonderful things for your victims. Makes me super happy


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Just getting caught up after a busy weekend and the reaps are looking great! I am finishing off the project for my victim and hope to have it in the mail shortly


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

What a phenomenal reap Jenn&Matt!! I love learning how other cultures celebrate and this was wonderful to see and read about 

Your kids are adorable and brought a smile to my face. Especially what your daughter said about the Nisse <3 (supposed to be a heart emoticon, not sure it will work here). 

I love seeing the photos!!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

well reading thru all the posts and catching up has sure put me in the christmas mood today.. i think i will head outside and on work on some more crafts. Great job everyone . loved the gifts everyone has received so far...


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow was I reaped! A huge thank you to I'm the goddess! Everything is so perfect. Are you ready for a whole lot of pictures?
Because this box was packed FULL! 









Both these arrived today...


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Inside the white box is this BEAUTIFUL wooden sign. With our family name on it! How cool is that.
I love this so much. There is also a book that I can't wait to read to my kids


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Everything was so beautifully wrapped.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

She even got gifts for my 2 kids. They are so excited and send big thank you so.

This was a perfect gift for my son. So cool








My daughter actually screamed with delight when she saw this Anna doll (she hasn't put it down since)























I couldn't even get a pic with out her hands on it


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

She also sent this beautiful headband for my daughter


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

dee14399, that sign is fantastic !! I would kill for it...with my name on it course


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Kloey, you must be so proud to receive such a special gift, all your gifts were so cute but the sentiment behind that special snowman is what Christmas is all about.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Here are the goodies for me. 















I love this stuff for my kitchen! It's adorable


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

This blanket is on my lap as I type this, I love the color and how soft it is















Socks and snowmen!








I wish you all could smell this soap, it smells so good. I love all the local items I got.








I have wanted one of these wraps for so long!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

These snowman are so perfect for my mantle 








I can't wait to read this to my kids
















I have the perfect spot for this nightlight


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

This is definetly a scent I would have picked for myself 








These candles will stay out all year

And finally, everything together








I am so thankful. This was such a amazing reap. Thank you, thank you, thank you from the bottom of my heart.
You have made this a very special Christmas.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Dee, what a wonderful Reap. I love everything. Your kiddos are so cute. Im the goddess knocked this out of the park for your Christmas.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I also just found out Kelloween painted my beautiful snowman sign! Thank you so much


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

dee, you are so very welcome. The Anna doll came directly from Disney World, where I spent Thanksgiving. I'm glad it met with her approval. My oldest son Geoff, 21, picked out the scooby doo legos. I asked him what an eight year old boy would want, and he said legos and starwars. I sent him out, and he returned with scooby doo. He said he would have loved it.

To give the credit where credit is due, the one and only, very talented Kelloween custom painted that sign for you. She is so talented. I love it. I'm so glad I checked the family name with Bethene.

I'm really happy you like it all, and I hope you and your lovely family have a very wonderful Christmas.

Lori


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

wow .. great job Im the goddess.. awesome reap........ congrats to dee and her family for receiving such fantastic items . my victim will receive their box on thursday if not before .


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

aww what a fantastic reap imgoddess you did outstanding


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yay - I finally get to post my teaser! My reaper has been stalking me well or knows me well, 'cause I just went squee all over the card - OMG kitties!

The ornament is sooo cute - the pic doesn't do it justice....like you can't see the snow effect/sparkle on it. And it's not glass, so it should survive the holidays intact! 

Y'know, I don't know how I do this, but with all the shopping for my victim, I always manage to forget that I should be watching the mail for myself too.....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

More awesome reaps and teasers!!! Good job, reapers!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

WOW!!! That is a fantastic reap Dee  Your children are so cute too 

Very nice!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I know I've been AWOL for a bit, we've been very busy over the last couple of weeks. Thought I'd stop in and check out all the pictures. Loving what I see so far 
I hope my Victim loves what I'm sending them too.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Oh my! All the gifts are fantastic! Everyone has gotten such wonderful things so far!
Some dear victim will be reaped very soon! I hope my soon to be sent gifts are met with as much excitement, I always worry and know I'm not the only one. 
Just have to wrap mine up for safe shipping and hop up to the post office. I've been crafting my little fingers to the bone, and bought a few goodies as well, but the piece de resistanse is already enroute!   Thanks to a very special Reaper's Little Helper who picked it up and mailed it for me, otherwise I wouldn't have gotten it for another week. WooHoo!
Now to get to bed, gotta work in the morning, wait! it's already morning!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

IshWitch said:


> Oh my! All the gifts are fantastic! Everyone has gotten such wonderful things so far!
> Some dear victim will be reaped very soon! I hope my soon to be sent gifts are met with as much excitement, I always worry and know I'm not the only one.
> Just have to wrap mine up for safe shipping and hop up to the post office. I've been crafting my little fingers to the bone, and bought a few goodies as well, but the piece de resistanse is already enroute!   Thanks to a very special Reaper's Little Helper who picked it up and mailed it for me, otherwise I wouldn't have gotten it for another week. WooHoo!
> Now to get to bed, gotta work in the morning, wait! it's already morning!


Oooo, curiosity peaked.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Two packages are on the Hogfather's sleigh, heading north! (well, almost everyone everywhere is north of me  )
I am thinking they will come on 2 different days but if they arrived on the same day that would be awesome!

Got home from the post office to see a box on the porch! Got all excited! But saw it had hubby's name on it and it is the last package ordered for the grandson's for Christmas. Oh well. It's ALL good!!!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

just checked the tracking and my victim's pkg is being delivered tomorrow..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh more pics to come


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

What a great reap dee. And those kids are so darn cute! 

The snowman sign is amazing. I love the candles and throw. Kudos to im the goddess! She hit a home run. 

I'm looking forward to seeing more reaps this week. I am checking in every chance I get.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Husband is at work but I will say that his victim's box was delivered to garage or other location at address


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

MrsMcbernes said:


> Husband is at work but I will say that his victim's box is set to be delivered today.. :-D


And so it has! Whoooo-hoooo! It just arrived, and I opened the box, started reading the note, stopped reading so I could be surprised as I dug in (heehee) and cut to the bottom "signature"! Now, so much for prolonging it, and time for the really fun part!

Edit in: Wonderful! Thank you both so, so much! I love each and every item! I promised DD lunch out, so I have to run, but I'll get pictures soon. Thanks again! You made my day


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Yippee! The package I sent has been delivered - front door/porch - around 3:20pm EST! 

I hope you like your Reaper gifts, Victim!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well over the years I've been lucky enough to have two different people be my reaper twice. Well it looks like the tie has been broken as Kloey74 was my reaper once again!  I hope to have pictures posted later tonight. Thank you so much Kloey!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Just came home to find that the Reaper has come and left my a phenomenal box of goodies from Jenn&MattFromPA. I LOVE IT ALL. They have taken pictures so I am cutting this note short so they can see my gift has arrived and been opened and they can start to post pictures since lately I am photo challenged. Expect another message to follow this in a few moments describing what was sent and my delight.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Today was a very Christmasy day. I attended an office Christmas party at lunch, then visited the governor's mansion open house on my way home. Then I went to the gas station to sign onto the internet, but didn't get out of the car because I thought, 'you know, I should swing by the house first to see if I have any Christmas cards or a Reaper gift.' So I did, and although I didn't get any cards, I did spy a package on the porch. I grabbed it and jumped back in the car and went back to the gas station where I opened my gift in the parking lot. 

I must say that I barely got it open because it was extremely well sealed with Christmas duct tape. It probably took me eight full minutes sawing through the tape with my car key to get it open. On top was a Christmas card with an old world Santa which said "A Christmas Hello" on the outside and "To bring you Christmas greetings, And to wish you everything A very happy holiday And bright new year can bring" Happy Holidays to you and yours! Merry Reaper 2015 - Jenn&MattFromPA

In this post I will put the contents of the letter so you can read Jenn & Matts thoughts and see how much thought and effort they put into everything. Then in the next post I will let you know my reactions.

Hello, Candy Creature! I hope this package finds you well! And I really hope that everything inside made it safely without breakage! I had fun shopping & crafting for you and I'm excited to find out if you like what we sent--our fingers are crossed!

First, I was intrigued with your sea creature tree, so here are 6 sea horse ornaments in colors that you like. I painted them & added lots of glitter! LOL! I know, sometimes glitter isn't quite right, ,but these little guys just called out for some.

Next, some crafted-up red cardinal ornaments, a cute furry raccoon for your forest animal tree, as well as some tree bark ornaments my DH chopped up for that forestry feel. Add in some brown & white owls and some cinnamon squirrels & reindeer, and hopefully your forest tree will be all decked out! Oh--and I made you an owl tree topper for this tree too. The idea is that you can settle the metal ring over a couple of branches at the top of the tree. I t worked well for me because I tried it out. I think it turned out nicely, but admittedly I used a lot of glue! I hope it is to your tastes - I tried to use colors that you listed as liking. <smiley face> I laughed when I saw your Pinterest board that included the cinnamon ornaments - I had pinned those previously myself and immediately planned to try them for you as soon as I read your forest tree plans! I had wanted to make gingerbread ones for you as well, but didn't find my cookie cuter in time. They are really easy though! I used applesauce, cinnamon and white glue.

For your gingerbread tree, I made a garland and added some cute gingerbread boys & girls to some candy canes. I also glued up a possible tree topper-in hindsight I should have packed it on the bottom of the box but the puffy paint took a while to dry. I saw a cute mailbox-type box with a gingerbread theme & didn't have a plan but just liked it!

Lastly, it was not anything on your list but I had to add something Halloween! It wasn't my first plan, but I ran out of time, so if it's not your taste, feel free to pass it along! it's a two-tiered serving tray that has little spiders on it. I found them after Halloween & got one for me too! I always like to have candy out, so maybe you will too!

Anyway, I've written a little novel here!. We hope you like your package & it was fun to shop for you! I really had my eye out at thrift stores for some plates but didn't see any. If you get a chance, I'd love to see pictures of all your trees-especially the sea creature one!
I do have photos of what we've sent, so just let me know if you'd like me to post them on your behalf on the site. Happy Holidays! -Jenn Jenn&MattFrom PA @ Halloween Forum


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

sounds amazing


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I opened the card first in my Reaper package. I started to read it and then stopped to consider if I wanted to see the gifts first and then read about them or read about them and then see them. I decided to continue reading the card first because I was just so intrigued. Then the first thing that I saw, which I could see before opening the card, was the candy cane/gingerbread tree topper. It would also look great centered in a wreath or even hanging on a door or wall by itself. I have a whole board on Pinterest devoted to gingerbread and another whole board devoted to peppermint so you know I loved it and think it will make a perfect tree topper. 

The next thing that I opened was the owl tree topper which was protected with plenty of bubble wrap. One stick fell off of it and one glittery spray, but you would never know anything was missing from it, and it will be super simple to glue back on. It is sooooo pretty! It will be perfect and I can't wait to try it on the tree. I may have the order wrong of opening the other things, but I was just oohing and aahing over everything. I think next I saw the wood branch slices which will add authenticity to my artificial tree. The cardinals aren't like any of the cardinals that I already have so I was super excited. When I saw the garland for my candy tree made from drinking straws I thought 'why didn't I think of that' it looks phenomenal, and yet I bet it was easy to put together without being over the top expensive as so many garlands can be. I adore the cinnamon garland. I can't wait to stretch it all out and examine it better. The owl ornaments are also like nothing that I have. I have a seahorse theme in my master bath room and will put the aqua ones on the small tree in there, while the lavender ones will go on my sea creature tree in the home office. There was not too much glitter on them, so no worries. I love the ginger people that you added to the candy canes. Also love the pretty mailbox. I like to use pretty gift boxes to store the ornaments and then put them under the tree as if they hold gifts. It really dresses them up. I love the raccoon ornament too. I agree that you just about have to include one Halloween item since this is Halloween forum after all. I haven't had a chance to put the serving tray together yet, but I can tell that I love it. I love dishes, table settings and serving pieces of all kinds. That piece will fit right in with some wire spider web baskets that I have to hold bread, fruit etc.

You did an excellent job crafting for me and choosing items that I would like. Thank you again!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Candy Creature .. i do the same thing with the boxes .. i store our family ornaments in those ....


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oooohhhhhh people was reaped.. We want pics!!!!!  /)


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

You're welcome ooojen! We are glad you like your gifts!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Candy Creature - so glad you got the package & that you've enjoyed what was inside! It was fun to put it together!
Since you mentioned you've had picture-posting issues, I did take some pictures & will go ahead and add them here. You are very welcome & I hope the items will make you smile as you look at them on your trees!

What was in the box -









Items for her Woodland Creature Tree - 










Close up of the Owl Tree Topper - 









Cardinal Ornaments - 









Two-Tiered Spider Serving Bowls - 









Sea Horse Ornaments - I do wish these photographed better. I think the glitter on them really adds that sea creature look!









Gingerbread Tree Decorations -


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Hollows Eva said:


> Oooohhhhhh people was reaped.. We want pics!!!!!  /)


And I want to give them to you. I want to share with the world how talented and generous Jenn&MattFromPA are. However, I fear you must be patient. I need to get back home so that I can finish packing up my victim's second box, so I am not going to attempt pictures tonight. You may get lucky and my Reaper might share pictures soon. I will take pictures of the items in use, but that is going to take some time since I am still dragging stuff out and will have to decorate and clean this weekend and I can't even start that until I get some packages and cards ready to mail on Saturday. Right now the front yard still has pumpkins on the steps, a ghost on the porch and candy canes half up and half thrown in a pile. Inside is the same and gives new meaning to "Nightmare Before Christmas" for someone who prefers the holidays to be separate.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for posting the lovely pictures of my lovely gifts. I am off to home to spread out and incorporate my new treasures. I didn't take the cinnamon ornaments out of their Ziploc (but I did open it to smell them) so I did not realize that they were separate since it looked like they were strung together. I didn't want to drop one in the car, and I wanted to rush in and let you know that the package had come through. I really like the squirrel shape, and I always love reindeer. I got some cookie cutters with woodland animals at Target so will try my hand at making some too. I did make some once twenty years ago, but used a recipe that only used cinnamon and applesauce and so they were very fragile and a little brittle. I am going to try to do it with the glue too as you did since that would be sturdier.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

would ya'll share this recipe for the ... I'm very curious..


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am just blown away by everyone's reaps so far!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Always Wicked,
Here is what I recently pinned from lovelylittlekitchen.com. When I did it years ago, it was the same equal parts cinnamon & applesauce, but just let it air dry for a week or so. I didn't know you could bake if you were impatient. Back then you could get really big bottles of cinnamon at discount stores for about 50 cents. Remember to poke a hole if using for ornaments.

Directions:
Mix together equal parts cinnamon and applesauce until well incorporated and dough forms. If too sticky, add more cinnamon.
Roll out dough between two pieces of parchment paper to 1/4 inch thickness.
Cut out shapes and place them on a baking sheet.
Bake at 200 degrees for 2 hours.
Allow the shapes to set out on a cooling rack for 24 hours to dry out completely.
You can use sandpaper to smooth out the edges if they are jagged once the shapes are dry.
Makes about 18 ornaments, depending on size.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I followed this recipe for cinnamon ornaments, and I let the ornaments just dry in the oven. After they seemed "done", I just left them in there after I turned the oven off. I bought less expensive containers of applesauce & cinnamon since it's not going to be eaten, just crafted. 


http://backtoherroots.com/2013/12/10/super-easy-homemade-cinnamon-ornaments/


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Candy Creature said:


> Always Wicked,
> Here is what I recently pinned from lovelylittlekitchen.com. When I did it years ago, it was the same equal parts cinnamon & applesauce, but just let it air dry for a week or so. I didn't know you could bake if you were impatient. Back then you could get really big bottles of cinnamon at discount stores for about 50 cents. Remember to poke a hole if using for ornaments.
> 
> Directions:
> ...


what did you mention about the glue part? or was that a diff item?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

The recipe I posted calls for some white glue.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I followed this recipe for cinnamon ornaments, and I let the ornaments just dry in the oven. After they seemed "done", I just left them in there after I turned the oven off. I bought less expensive containers of applesauce & cinnamon since it's not going to be eaten, just crafted.
> 
> 
> http://backtoherroots.com/2013/12/10/super-easy-homemade-cinnamon-ornaments/


i can use my food dehydrator ....... love it


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I really love those cinnamon ornaments. My aunt and her grandkids made some for everyone a few years ago and they still smell great! 

Sorry no pictures of my reaping yet as my little model wasn't interested in modeling her goodies last night.  Hopefully she will be more willing in a few hours.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

lizzyborden said:


> Well over the years I've been lucky enough to have two different people be my reaper twice. Well it looks like the tie has been broken as Kloey74 was my reaper once again!  I hope to have pictures posted later tonight. Thank you so much Kloey!


I loved getting you again!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, lots of people said boxes were delivered yesterday. I'm looking forward to seeing more photos. Jenn&MattfromPA, those ornaments and tree toppers are fantastic. I bet the cinnamon one smell wonderful. I love the owl tree topper, so pretty and creative.

Who ever said their house was a mess and un-decorated, I'm right there with you.


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Great Reap! I think I am going to have to make some of those cinnamon ornaments.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah, I think the cinnamon ornaments might be gun to make, love the smell of cinnamon too!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

There's going to be a reaping . . .
Sooooooonnn


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

What a great Reap Candy Creature!! I do have to say that I have always liked the outdoorsy type of ornaments with the animals  

The cinnamon ornaments remind me of my childhood  I may have to try my hand at making some.

I love coming to this thread and seeing the photos and reading how creative everyone is!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Here are the pictures of my awesome reap from Kloey74! 









I was just thinking that we needed a wreath for the front door.  Hubby went wild over the purple bow too.









A beautiful dress and headband for the little one! 










A knitted scarf for me! I tried to take a picture of the little one modeling it but she wouldn't hold still.  I will be wearing this tonight!









A great snowman painting! 









Everything all together









And finally the little one modeling her goodies! 

Thank you so much Kloey for being my reaper for the third time! You are awesome!


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Such a great reap and the little one is so cute in her new outfit!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

im the goddess said:


> Who ever said their house was a mess and un-decorated, I'm right there with you.


So am I! The snowman painting from Kloey is officially the second decoration I have out. The other is a Santa countdown decoration I bought for the little one last month. I'm hoping to get the tree up next week as (keeping my fingers crossed) we only have two appointments. Of course hubby found the tree, now I have to find the boxes of lights and ornaments!  Just hoping they are where I think they are.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

i loved the reap.. great job kloey.. that wreath is great .... gives me an idea of what to do after christmas for just winter...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love your reap Lizzy, the scarf is beautiful!! the wreath and painting are so cute! And your little one is too adorable !!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Lizzy the baby is adorable! Love the other items too.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Love the baby in her Santa's little helper dress !! too cute


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

lizzyborden said:


> Here are the pictures of my awesome reap from Kloey74!
> 
> View attachment 271108
> 
> ...


You are so very welcome. I made sure to put purple on the wreath for your husband. LOL. Your model looks like a perfect little doll! Since I have an 11 year old diva I've made countless headpieces (what she wears is too drag queenish to be considered a headband or bow) and was thrilled to make one for a tiny cutie!

These are 2 of my favorite headpieces I made when she was younger















Proof that if you start sticking things on their heads when they are babies--you can practically put anything on them as they get older. LOL


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

What a lovely reap Lizzyborden! Your model, as others have already said, is adorable  

I love the head pieces you make Kloey74 ..... do you ever offer them for sale?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Pictures are wonderful everyone. So happy to see everyone sharing


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

many boxes are winging their way to their victims!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Back with pictures!
My wonderful reap was a McBernes Family project, which I think is really nice! Clearly talent is a common element in their family. This cute tin looks intriguing! 







It was full of Pfeffernusse cookies, made by Mr. McB! As a matter of fact, it was initially a little _more_ full than it was by the time I got the picture taken. Everyone in the family is enjoying them! They came with a recipe, too, which is all kinds of nice! I enjoy cooking and baking, and can try these for myself in the future.







I mentioned on my list that mistletoe would be nice if my reaper happened to live in an area where it grows. (I don't.) I received some excellent thickly-leaved twigs. I've seldom seen it look this nice. I bundled it right away and hung it near the front entry.







I got a very cute fuzzy woven scarf in cool wintry blues, thanks to Mrs. McB. The cat was on the ladder investigating the mistletoe I'd just hung. I tried to get her to help model the scarf for the photo. She's not the type to claw or snag it (plus I just clipped her nails). Tell her she's cute, and she drinks it right up, but she is probably the least photogenic cat ever. She can look so absolutely round-eyed adorable...until my finger is on the shutter. 
Nope.







So here's a better shot:







Weaving isn't one of my skills, but I admire it!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I got an adorable glass snowman (I love snow-people, and the McBerneses covered both ornaments and snow-folks for me). Very light-weight too 














There were some excellent slipper socks (things just keep on coming, eh?) I confess I usually buy cheap ones, so these feel quite luxurious. 








AND-- I hope this isn't crowding things, but I love the way they all look together. There are wreaths to flank my fireplace. They'll be over the granite on the sides, but I need to pick up a couple of those 3M hangers. I'll try to remember to show them again then. They're the perfect size, and I love the look. I was informed that Miss McB helped her dad on these, by making the berries. Every element looks great! In front of the wreaths are more adorable snowmen, courtesy of Mrs. McB. There are an icicle style and a standing snowman for the tree, and a bottle votive snowman. His light was on when I took the picture. You can just barely see the glow over the flash. 








Look at that face! Awwww!








Thanks for everything, McBernes Family! I love it all! Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> What a lovely reap Lizzyborden! Your model, as others have already said, is adorable
> 
> I love the head pieces you make Kloey74 ..... do you ever offer them for sale?


I've never made any just to sell. Now that she's older, she doesn't wear the huge elaborate bows anymore (I used to make them for every outfit!) so I sold them at garage sales. 

Once she decided that headbands were "cooler", I discovered a trick to save money. Hotglue everything to a piece of felt that can slide off and on to the headband so you don't have to have a bunch of them. Just a few different colored bands.

This also works great for flowers too. Of course she doesn't wear small flowers!








BTW I am loving all these reaper pictures!!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Can't wait for Ophelia to get her 2nd package today and post pics!


----------



## joshnpowell (Sep 18, 2014)

I've been reaped!!! I received my box. I will be posting pictures ASAP!! and fear not dear victim, your box will wing it's way to you first thing Monday morning. I've been late a little because I have been so busy and I was working on a project  ....but none the less, it is ready to head out to you!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wonderful reaps, everyone! I am enjoying seeing all the pics. I am totally adoring some of these gifts, lol.

I received another box of goodies today, this time from allears22! 

(I posted all the other surprise cheer-up gifts over in the Pay it Forward thread that some of you sent, which I have mentioned earlier, but since much of it has been Christmas decor and gifts, I figure I should really be posting them over here, even though I wasn't actually able to join with you guys this year on this Merry Reaper. I hope I will be able to join next year!!) For those who may not have seen the other gifts, they are located here, post #430: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/140663-pay-forward-2015-things-received-pics-43.html and also here, post #437: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/140663-pay-forward-2015-things-received-pics-44.html

Anywho, I want to send a big ol' thank you to allears22, I love the gifts!! There was an adorable felt owl bag, which is now under my tree, and inside of it was a super pretty, sparkly natural owl ornament, which is now on my tree!! Love it!! Then, there were beautiful wooden snowflake ornaments and sparkly pine cone ornaments. Lovely! Thank you, thank you, darlin', like I have said before, these little surprises you guys have been sending me have meant so much. I can't say it enough, because it's so true. You guys are the best! {{Hugs}}


----------



## jojoboom (Jul 15, 2014)

I got my gifts today. Thanks Lisa.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool reap. I have that same pumpkin and I love it. For Halloween I put over a ghost body, and he's my pumpkin ghost. For Thanksgiving I use a scarecrows body. I get two holidays use out of him. Love the Macbeth sign too. One of my favorite quotes.


----------



## jojoboom (Jul 15, 2014)

scareme said:


> Cool reap. I have that same pumpkin and I love it. For Halloween I put over a ghost body, and he's my pumpkin ghost. For Thanksgiving I use a scarecrows body. I get two holidays use out of him. Love the Macbeth sign too. One of my favorite quotes.


It's nice. I don't really have a place for any of it because I do only vintage Halloween but I am sure I can find a place for all of it.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

jojoboom said:


> I got my gifts today. Thanks Lisa.
> View attachment 271167


i love that pumpkin !!!!!! is that a bobble head pumpkin in the back??? love it also ..


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I love ANY pumpkin...whats the little vintage figure behind the pumpkin..I want to start collecting them..I think thats one like I wanted, but its hard to see..is it one kinda like this??


----------



## jojoboom (Jul 15, 2014)

Kelloween said:


> I love ANY pumpkin...whats the little vintage figure behind the pumpkin..I want to start collecting them..I think thats one like I wanted, but its hard to see..is it one kinda like this??
> View attachment 271168


No, I don't think it is vintage. I think it is from Tuesday Morning or Dollar Tree. It has the remnants of one of the larger price tags that those places use.

I like your little guy. What brand is it?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Not sure, it was a gift also...I LOVE dollar tree...my whole Christmas tree is decorated from there...gotta do what I gotta do..turned out ok..I think!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Though nobody likes those things on the top..I just leave them there to annoy everyone...lol


----------



## jojoboom (Jul 15, 2014)

It reminds me of 1950's Christmas trees! Well done!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

We're getting a lot of awesome pictures! I really like everything I've seen so far.
Jojoboom's "scarecrow" pumpkin is really cute


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Jojoba on, I love your pumpkin JOL heads. I bought o e very similar recently and have fallen I love with it. Great Reap! I would love to see all of ge sign.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have the pumpkin guy too...hubby got it for me for Christmas one year..so mine has special sentiments to me..


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice reap jojoboom!  The pumpkin head it neat


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Wonderful reaps, everyone! I am enjoying seeing all the pics. I am totally adoring some of these gifts, lol.
> 
> I received another box of goodies today, this time from allears22!
> 
> ...


 Love that little owl Nina. You are so sweet, people just want to share with you.



ooojen said:


> Back with pictures!
> My wonderful reap was a McBernes Family project, which I think is really nice! Clearly talent is a common element in their family. This cute tin looks intriguing!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, homemade gifts! The cookies look yummy, and the scarf is beautiful. Well done.



ooojen said:


> I got an adorable glass snowman (I love snow-people, and the McBerneses covered both ornaments and snow-folks for me). Very light-weight too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm loving all the snowmen.



jojoboom said:


> I got my gifts today. Thanks Lisa.
> View attachment 271167


 Oh, I see some wonderful things. Maybe some clearer pictures could hepl. Is that a wreath? Would you post a photo of the figure in the back? Love the pumpkin. Well done Lisa.


----------



## jojoboom (Jul 15, 2014)

im the goddess said:


> Love that little owl Nina. You are so sweet, people just want to share with you.
> 
> Oh, homemade gifts! The cookies look yummy, and the scarf is beautiful. Well done.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I can't do any more pictures. I actually just gave everything away because I already have so much stuff, and none of this fit with the aesthetic of my decorations.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

jojoboom said:


> I'm sorry, I can't do any more pictures. I actually just gave everything away because I already have so much stuff, and none of this fit with the aesthetic of my decorations.


I am sorry but i think this is just rude. someone had you and made / gave you wonderful things and you give away.
i hope you do not join anymore reapers cause the fact someone put time into doing something for you and you are just giving it away is not cool


----------



## jojoboom (Jul 15, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> I am sorry but i think this is just rude. someone had you and made / gave you wonderful things and you give away.
> i hope you do not join anymore reapers cause the fact someone put time into doing something for you and you are just giving it away is not cool


Except that my niece LOVED everything and I totally made her Christmas by giving her something she is displaying in her room RIGHT now? Don't judge. I think Lisa would love to know that her gift made my 8 year old niece cry with joy because she loves pumpkins.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*I'm happy that your niece is at least enjoying them. However, the tone you've had throughout this has been very ungrateful. A lot of us put a good deal of thought and work into what we send, and I know that I would have been extremely hurt by your posts. You're new, so I'm guessing that you fell into the trap that many of us do during our first Reaper, which is to not give enough detail on our wish list. I get it, you don't want to look greedy, but that is the best way to make sure that both parties are happy. If it's not your cup of tea, then you smile, and politely say thank you - and make it sincere.

Many blessings, and a Merry Christmas.*


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

jojoboom said:


> Except that my niece LOVED everything and I totally made her Christmas by giving her something she is displaying in her room RIGHT now? Don't judge. I think Lisa would love to know that her gift made my 8 year old niece cry with joy because she loves pumpkins.


you might have posted that in your post cause from reading your post i can say lots of us read that and thought WOW not cool

I am glad to see that you gave them to her to make her happy and were not just throw out.  

I realize you are new to the reaper Ophelia had some great tips .


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It's not merely the fact that you gave the things away. It's the fact that you had to make a repeated point about not liking what you got. My reapers have done wonderfully well for me, but _If_ I got something in a reap that wasn't my style, I would find something honestly appreciative to say anyway, and if I passed it along, I'd do so quietly.


----------



## jojoboom (Jul 15, 2014)

ooojen said:


> It's not merely the fact that you gave the things away. It's the fact that you had to make a repeated point about not liking what you got. My reapers have done wonderfully well for me, but _If_ I got something in a reap that wasn't my style, I would find something honestly appreciative to say anyway, and if I passed it along, I'd do so quietly.


Not once did I say that. Stop trying to start problems that aren't there.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Jojoboom, I think you could have been more tactful about this. Your earlier comments were very rude. I would have been very hurt. I have received things that I don't need or particularly like but have always found a way to say something nice--not that I won't be displaying it because it doesn't fit my vintage likes Then a day later that I gave it away. That post didnt even mention the niece loving it. That came after someone commented your rudeness. This Reaper is about sharing a love for Halloween or this one Merry Reaper that includes Christmas. It is always luck of the draw what you get. Some go way overboard and shower victims with tons of things way over the price and expectation limit. Some are what are set by guidelines which is fine. Some shop at thrift stores, dollar stores or deeper discount ones. To make reference to they type of price tag from "stores like that" is ver condescending and I am amazed at your lack of tact. It is an amazement that a group online carries off such a thing as this type of exchange with virtual strangers. But to be so blatantly rude and hurtful is shocking to me. I guess being relatively new to the forum according to your post number accounts for your not understanding the type of group the HF is. It is a group sharing mutual love of holidays and giving and sharing with each other. I hope you take the time to read lots of threads and to see the generosity and sharing ways of the members here. I am pleased your niece loves the gift---I would have been pleased with the gift and it does not fit my decor either. You could have just thanked the person for it and left it at that. Even later adding that someone loved it and you regifted would have been okay without the slap in the face. I am sorry if this offends you but I truly believe if you look at it you will realize how your comments hurt your Reaper.

I edited and remove my later comments on this. It is time to move on.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

jojoboom said:


> I'm sorry, I can't do any more pictures. I actually just gave everything away because I already have so much stuff, and none of this fit with the aesthetic of my decorations.


Your reaper and most of the others on this forum are very thoughtful and considerate people. When we participate in a SR exchange, we put a lot of time and effort into it. Some overdo it, in fact, IMO.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

"Not once did I say that. Stop trying to start problems that aren't there."

OK then, my mistake. So glad you enjoyed and appreciated what your reaper sent.


----------



## jojoboom (Jul 15, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> Jojoboom, I think you could have been more tactful about this. Your earlier comments were very rude. I would have been very hurt. I have received things that I don't need or particularly like but have always found a way to say something nice--not that I won't be displaying it because it doesn't fit my vintage likes Then a day later that I gave it away. That post didnt even mention the niece loving it. That came after someone commented your rudeness. This Reaper is about sharing a love for Halloween or this one Merry Reaper that includes Christmas. It is always luck of the draw what you get. Some go way overboard and shower victims with tons of things way over the price and expectation limit. Some are what are set by guidelines which is fine. Some shop at thrift stores, dollar stores or deeper discount ones. To make reference to they type of price tag from "stores like that" is ver condescending and I am amazed at your lack of tact. It is an amazement that a group online carries off such a thing as this type of exchange with virtual strangers. But to be so blatantly rude and hurtful is shocking to me. I guess being relatively new to the forum according to your post number accounts for your not understanding the type of group the HF is. It is a group sharing mutual love of holidays and giving and sharing with each other. I hope you take the time to read lots of threads and to see the generosity and sharing ways of the members here. I am pleased your niece loves the gift---I would have been pleased with the gift and it does not fit my decor either. You could have just thanked the person for it and left it at that. Even later adding that someone loved it and you regifted would have been okay without the slap in the face. I am sorry if this offends you but I truly believe if you look at it you will realize how your comments hurt your Reaper.


But then I would have been called rude for not taking more pictures. You guys sure know how to make a new person welcomed. The lady was inquiring about the pumpkin and if it was vintage. It was not. And as far as "stores like that" when talking vintage, "stores like that" include Macy's, Target etc. 

My reaper herself posted that some if the items were "from her garage." Do I care? No. This was a miss for me but I AM grateful. Geez. I'm sorry I don't have hours to devote to gushing over how much I LOVED everything. I was being honest and now being crucified over it. 

Maybe I don't want to take the time to be a part of such a nice forum where they immediately jump on a NEW person for a PERCEIVED indiscretion.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for sharing all the great photos and posts>


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Merry Reaping!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

You know... the whole over-the-top reapings and lottery mentality has taken over this membership activity.
So when someone (rather impolitely) stated they were disappointed. The retaliatory pile-on is NOT good sportsmanship either.

Two wrongs don't make a right.

Ohhh and I just added another. LOL
Happy Holiday folks!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

So this is where we all look down in shame and shuffle our feet? 
Moving right along--- I wore my new scarf today. It's nice and soft and warm. I had some cookies, too


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Well now .... as much as I appreciate being totally honest, there are times when a 'white lie' will work fantastically.  

Hey ... Someone is going to be reaped tomorrow!!! (I hope!)


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

SOoooo... I ran into a carrot today. It seemed like a very centered carrot. i asked it, how it gained such inner stability. After all it was a carrot, a vegetable well known for it's nervous disposition (( you know...rabbits and such). This carrot proceeded to tell me a story. It said," I grew up the only carrot in a patch of parsnips. It soon became apparent I was different. The parsnips never treated me poorly though. I was treated as an equal, but was nevertheless aware of my difference. I asked the parsnips why I was different. By way of reply they asked me if I was happy. I said I was quite content. They said what does the difference matter then? I thought about this for a time. I concluded that my differences did not matter at all to anyone but me. And that my differences were of no matter all then. Later I heard a dark chuckle from the nearby pumpkin patch. There was a very large and old pumpkin there. I asked what was so funny. The pumpkin said that it's vines stretched far and wide. It said it heard through those vines that something was coming. It said that I would be leaving, all of the root vegetables would be leaving soon. The parsnips laughed lightly, and poo-poo'd the great old gourd. I did not join in the poo-pooing. I asked the pumpkin to tell me more of what it could hear through it's lengthy vines. It said that root lives are short, and that I would find out soon enough. I asked why the pumpkin sounded as though it thought it was so superior to roots. The old orange squash snickered evilly. It said to me ' You roots are short lived. I have lived a LONG time here. I have seen roots grow and be harvested many times. You are food my little friend.' I replied,'But you grow here too. Are you not food, despite living longer?' It replied after a self satisfied pause,' I am NOT food. I am meant for greater things, little root. Do you see the trees putting on their sleeping colors? That means my time is nearly here as well. You were growing while I was entering my prime, growing to be eaten. I am being grown to be turned into something grand. Yes, I will suffer some pain for a time. But after the pain I will have a face my little friend. The emptiness created inside me will be filled with warmth and light. At night the radiance will shine through my eyes and I will have become something magnificent! You will suffer pain too, and perhaps heat as well. But there will be no great light for you. For you will be...only....nothing.' So I ran from the pumpkin and the parsnips. I am still running, and now I am old. Almost as old as that great old pumpkin was."
I thought about what the carrot had told me. I thought about how I had carved an old pumpkin recently. I felt...something else as well. I said to the carrot," Come with me little friend, I'll take you to a place of safety." The carrot thanked me and we left that place. While travelling I had many things to pick up along the way. My hands became full and i could no longer hold the carrot. I said," Here, this won't do at all. I want to help you but i have no way to carry you now. My hands and pockets are full." The carrot looked thoughtful for a moment, then said," Well, you have been so kind to me thus far. Perhaps if you held me in you mouth CAREFULLY it would be okay. You did say it wasn't much farther right?" "Oh yes, not much farther now. Here, climb in." The carrot did, and we walked on. Sadly, I became distracted while readjusting the load of potting soil, gardening tools, and packets of pumpkin seeds I was carrying. I tripped. I fell to one knee and.....inadvertently....bit down. The carrot screamed, of course, but the deed was started and better to be quickly finished. I was feeling peckish and carrots are carrots, yes?
This is an original composition..please ask before using other places than this forum. Thanks.
I thought we could all use a good story after the past posts..yes?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

WELLLLLLL, ,,,Someone made themself comfortable ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> WELLLLLLL, ,,,Someone made themself comfortable ...
> View attachment 271179


that is a great pic


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cant wait to see other pics of reaps this week


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Although it seems like we are picking on the new person, if someone who has been here years says something that needs to be pointed out, we would react the same way. We're just concerned the giver is going to feel bad, and we're trying to protect her feelings. After all, the Secret Reaper is all about making people feel good.

I remember the time printersdevil gave me that god awful Christmas sweater that itched and smelled of gasoline. I told her how much I loved it and even put it on to have a picture taken in it before I burned it. (I truly think that is where I got the lice that year). It would be rude to have her think I didn't like it... Oh...Hi Felicia. I didn't know you were on this page. No, I wasn't talking about the sweater you gave me. This was a different sweater. I just love your sweater. It goes so well with the anti-fungal cream Saki gave me. (Just my attempt at some humor here. Trying to lighten things up a little. I'll be here all week, people. Be sure and tip your waitress.)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> Although it seems like we are picking on the new person, if someone who has been here years says something that needs to be pointed out, we would react the same way. We're just concerned the giver is going to feel bad, and we're trying to protect her feelings. After all, the Secret Reaper is all about making people feel good.
> 
> I remember the time printersdevil gave me that god awful Christmas sweater that itched and smelled of gasoline. I told her how much I loved it and even put it on to have a picture taken in it before I burned it. (I truly think that is where I got the lice that year). It would be rude to have her think I didn't like it... Oh...Hi Felicia. I didn't know you were on this page. No, I wasn't talking about the sweater you gave me. This was a different sweater. I just love your sweater. It goes so well with the anti-fungal cream Saki gave me. (Just my attempt at some humor here. Trying to lighten things up a little. I'll be here all week, people. Be sure and tip your waitress.)


lol that is where my cream went LOL


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

My cat looks just like that, only prettier. lol











Look who thinks she the product of a virgin birth.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That's whyI couldn't find my ugly Christmas sweater for my Haunt Christmas party last night! I sent it to scare me!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Boy, not only is there no room at the inn, but the manger's full as well!*


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Just a side note on the manger. (I know, I'm getting off track) My Dad made it for our first Christmas. He made it from a tree in our yard. Mom painted the figurines. 35 years and 8 states, and it still looks good.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

scareme said:


> I remember the time printersdevil gave me that god awful Christmas sweater that itched and smelled of gasoline. I told her how much I loved it and even put it on to have a picture taken in it before I burned it. (I truly think that is where I got the lice that year). It would be rude to have her think I didn't like it... Oh...Hi Felicia. I didn't know you were on this page. No, I wasn't talking about the sweater you gave me. This was a different sweater. I just love your sweater. It goes so well with the anti-fungal cream Saki gave me. (Just my attempt at some humor here. Trying to lighten things up a little. I'll be here all week, people. Be sure and tip your waitress.)


 Scareme, this make me laugh so hard


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what great memories, scareme! I have some aluminum trees my dad made, he worked at Reynolds metals..They are odd, but I love them!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what ever was said..by anyone..it is done, lets put it behind us..and not hold hard feelings...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very pretty jw


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

scareme said:


> Just a side note on the manger. (I know, I'm getting off track) My Dad made it for our first Christmas. He made it from a tree in our yard. Mom painted the figurines. 35 years and 8 states, and it still looks good.


 That's cool that he made the manger from one of your trees.
I was thinking of getting out the nativity set my husband's grandfather made when he was a boy. It's all ceramic, and he painted it all. I haven't put it out in years. I was afraid catzillas would knock it off and break something. Maybe I will now that you showed us your family set.


----------



## jojoboom (Jul 15, 2014)

Hilda said:


> You know... the whole over-the-top reapings and lottery mentality has taken over this membership activity.
> So when someone (rather impolitely) stated they were disappointed. The retaliatory pile-on is NOT good sportsmanship either.
> 
> Two wrongs don't make a right.
> ...


When did I ever say I was disappointed? I posted a picture and said thanks. I said it was not fitting with my decor. I passed it along to someone who loves it. I was ready to try again and then you all started putting words in my mouth. 

And what good would have posting my likes and dislikes in the forum have done? You probably would have ripped me apart for what I put on my list.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Let it go, let it go...


----------



## jojoboom (Jul 15, 2014)

NOWHINING said:


> Let it go, let it go...


I'm not going to let it go! Everyone here had treated me like garbage ALL day. And all because I said I couldn't take another picture of the gifts I got. What I said wasn't rude. The way I have been treated is rude. I was hoping this would be fun, and it had turned into an utter nightmare.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

*I'VE BEEN REAPED!!! love my box ! already have the oddities on my shelf with battie *






maggie approves


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Everything in its new home on the creepy shelf ♥♥♥♥ Thank you so much ♥ Love everything! Husband laughed at me when I started squealing. is that a turtle foot or a gator foot? I'm going to have to find a jar to keep them safe from the mage's ♥ and Jack is right next to my Harlie Quinn and Maleficent


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

they fit right in ♥


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> they fit right in ♥


That's a gator paw. Glen bought me some in NOLA for gift giving purposes. What is that other paw though? Is that what I think it is in the clear ornament? Shiver! Love the Disney Jack. Because of you people, NBC is beginning to grow on me. I still haven't seen the movie. Great reap Miss Hallows Eve, and enjoy Moon Witch Kitty. Oh, and I love the NOLA crypt with the dog on it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

duplicate post, sorry


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

a new day and another great reap... !!!!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

moonwitchkitty said:


> *I'VE BEEN REAPED!!! love my box ! already have the oddities on my shelf with battie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> moonwitchkitty said:
> 
> 
> > *I'VE BEEN REAPED!!! love my box ! already have the oddities on my shelf with battie
> ...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

jojoboom said:


> I'm not going to let it go! Everyone here had treated me like garbage ALL day. And all because I said I couldn't take another picture of the gifts I got. What I said wasn't rude. The way I have been treated is rude. I was hoping this would be fun, and it had turned into an utter nightmare.


As someone who has no horse in this Merry Reaping race & just reading the comments from the outside, I can say that it's not that you told the truth, it's the _way_ you told the truth. Also no one would have chastised you for what you put on a wish list. I see "gory stuff" or "glittery everything" on a list & go "eh, not my taste but whatevs, it's what they want so I'll try to accommodate."

I think almost everyone here has gotten something in a Reaper exchange that they haven't liked. We didn't point out that it didn't fit our decor or that we gave it away because we didn't like it, we said something like "my niece loved the cute pumpkin so much I let her have it since it made her so happy." 

Or we said nothing at all & gave it away any way without anyone here ever knowing. We may not admit to it but we've all done it.

I hope you stick around. Don't judge the whole board by one Reaping. There's plenty of things to learn & see here even if you didn't enjoy this Reaping. That's the chance you take when you participate in these things, you may get good stuff you may not but that's part of the deal.

Now on to happier things...TORTIECATS!!!! The first cat that was MY cat was a tortoiseshell kitty & named Kitty Bunz & she was awesome. She turned my cat-hating grandfather & father into cat lovers. 

I love that she's in the manger because don't all cats think they're God?!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

McBernes said:


> SOoooo... I ran into a carrot today. It seemed like a very centered carrot. i asked it, how it gained such inner stability. After all it was a carrot, a vegetable well known for it's nervous disposition (( you know...rabbits and such). This carrot proceeded to tell me a story. It said," I grew up the only carrot in a patch of parsnips. It soon became apparent I was different. The parsnips never treated me poorly though. I was treated as an equal, but was nevertheless aware of my difference. I asked the parsnips why I was different. By way of reply they asked me if I was happy. I said I was quite content. They said what does the difference matter then? I thought about this for a time. I concluded that my differences did not matter at all to anyone but me. And that my differences were of no matter all then. Later I heard a dark chuckle from the nearby pumpkin patch. There was a very large and old pumpkin there. I asked what was so funny. The pumpkin said that it's vines stretched far and wide. It said it heard through those vines that something was coming. It said that I would be leaving, all of the root vegetables would be leaving soon. The parsnips laughed lightly, and poo-poo'd the great old gourd. I did not join in the poo-pooing. I asked the pumpkin to tell me more of what it could hear through it's lengthy vines. It said that root lives are short, and that I would find out soon enough. I asked why the pumpkin sounded as though it thought it was so superior to roots. The old orange squash snickered evilly. It said to me ' You roots are short lived. I have lived a LONG time here. I have seen roots grow and be harvested many times. You are food my little friend.' I replied,'But you grow here too. Are you not food, despite living longer?' It replied after a self satisfied pause,' I am NOT food. I am meant for greater things, little root. Do you see the trees putting on their sleeping colors? That means my time is nearly here as well. You were growing while I was entering my prime, growing to be eaten. I am being grown to be turned into something grand. Yes, I will suffer some pain for a time. But after the pain I will have a face my little friend. The emptiness created inside me will be filled with warmth and light. At night the radiance will shine through my eyes and I will have become something magnificent! You will suffer pain too, and perhaps heat as well. But there will be no great light for you. For you will be...only....nothing.' So I ran from the pumpkin and the parsnips. I am still running, and now I am old. Almost as old as that great old pumpkin was."
> I thought about what the carrot had told me. I thought about how I had carved an old pumpkin recently. I felt...something else as well. I said to the carrot," Come with me little friend, I'll take you to a place of safety." The carrot thanked me and we left that place. While travelling I had many things to pick up along the way. My hands became full and i could no longer hold the carrot. I said," Here, this won't do at all. I want to help you but i have no way to carry you now. My hands and pockets are full." The carrot looked thoughtful for a moment, then said," Well, you have been so kind to me thus far. Perhaps if you held me in you mouth CAREFULLY it would be okay. You did say it wasn't much farther right?" "Oh yes, not much farther now. Here, climb in." The carrot did, and we walked on. Sadly, I became distracted while readjusting the load of potting soil, gardening tools, and packets of pumpkin seeds I was carrying. I tripped. I fell to one knee and.....inadvertently....bit down. The carrot screamed, of course, but the deed was started and better to be quickly finished. I was feeling peckish and carrots are carrots, yes?
> This is an original composition..please ask before using other places than this forum. Thanks.
> I thought we could all use a good story after the past posts..yes?


Just reposting because it needs reposting!

Great story.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Would this be a bad time to admit that, every year, I kept giving that almost bald kid with the multi-eye hole ghost costume a rock?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You got some great stuff whitchkitty


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I love everyones gifts, what cool reaps. I am really looking forward to seeing more photos this week of what folks receive.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

jojoboom said:


> It's nice. I don't really have a place for any of it because I do only vintage Halloween but I am sure I can find a place for all of it.



You were a tough one! I wasn't sure exactly what "vintage" was, so I may have missed the mark a wee bit.  I promise it doesn't hurt my feelings that you passed it on to someone who enjoys it! I'm glad it all got there in one piece!

I got the little pumpkin guy from a local place here called (oddly enough) Always Christmas. They have a H'ween section that is mostly of that style.


----------



## jojoboom (Jul 15, 2014)

lisa48317 said:


> You were a tough one! I wasn't sure exactly what "vintage" was, so I may have missed the mark a wee bit.  I promise it doesn't hurt my feelings that you passed it on to someone who enjoys it! I'm glad it all got there in one piece!
> 
> I got the little pumpkin guy from a local place here called (oddly enough) Always Christmas. They have a H'ween section that is mostly of that style.


That is adorable! A Christmas shop with a Halloween section? If we could all be that lucky to have one. That little pumpkin guy is her FAVORITE! And you didn't miss the mark at all. Based off of my list, it was perfectly fine what you sent. I'm sorry I wasn't able to keep it, but when I saw it all I knew my niece would love it!


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Wonderful reaps, everyone! I am enjoying seeing all the pics. I am totally adoring some of these gifts, lol.
> 
> I received another box of goodies today, this time from allears22!
> 
> ...


So glad you liked it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Reap WitchyKitty. Love the gator feet and teeth. Cool things for your oddities area.

Love the stories about the nostalgic Christmas things. We should have a thread for these and pics.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

lisa48317 said:


> I wasn't sure exactly what "vintage" was...


A *lot* of people have that issue. If I were anal-retentive about word usage, I'd say it refers to the year a wine, particularly a high-quality wine, was produced. (From the Latin "vinum", meaning wine...like vine.) 
Good thing I'm not. Those people are _so _exasperating.

I should go check my pkg 1 tracking. It _should_ be delivered today.

Edit: Meh! It just says it left St. Paul, with no tracking info since.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ooojen said:


> A *lot* of people have that issue. If I were anal-retentive about word usage...
> Good thing I'm not.


heheee Now I just spit out MY wine!   
(Yes. It's noon. I'm allowed.)


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

jojoboom said:


> That is adorable! A Christmas shop with a Halloween section? If we could all be that lucky to have one. That little pumpkin guy is her FAVORITE! And you didn't miss the mark at all. Based off of my list, it was perfectly fine what you sent. I'm sorry I wasn't able to keep it, but when I saw it all I knew my niece would love it!


I usually stalk my victims better, but in this case it seems to have worked out perfectly!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

You got a Jack I am a little jealous lol. I collect funko pops although I am running out of room to put them lol


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Ophelia, I only took a few pics, so if you want me to post those I can. I was kicking myself for not taking pics of everything! LOL 'cuz I usually do, but was texting the craft ones to my sis and dtr.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

ooojen said:


> If I were anal-retentive about word usage,


ooojen, does that have anything to do with talking out of ones arse? If so, I know nothing, nothing..........


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I was reaped!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

At the risk of being a little whiny-- After 2 items I ordered for this reap went missing in shipping, I'm particularly worried about the box having gone off the grid when it was supposed to be delivered today. I usually have great luck with the USPS. I respect the job they do overall, and our local mail carrier is wonderful. But the last few weeks have been a bit of a struggle. Fingers crossed!



im the goddess said:


> ooojen, does that have anything to do with talking out of ones arse? If so, I know nothing, nothing..........


HAHAHA! Excellent!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

What a wonderful thing to have in the morning ... coffee and a REAPING!!!

Thank-you to amyml!! I am so very happy with everything!! She made the majority of my gifts and I am in awe  The tree topper, the skull ornaments, the little tree for my village (which I will post a photo of here soon), the spider for my tree, a nutcracker .... oh my! I have been like a little kid in the candy shop looking at it all. The cats loved the packing peanuts as well. Lol! 

Without further ado .... here are photos. Once I get them out on display, I will share again


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

MrsMcbernes said:


> You got a Jack I am a little jealous lol. I collect funko pops although I am running out of room to put them lol


You collect too MrsMcbernes ? I'm obsessed I'm afraid, i keep telling myself to stop that I'm crazy and it's a waste of money but then I see one I need...yes need and just like magic it finds it's way home with me.
's


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

It looks like a couple of people were reaped today. Add me to the list, I got a wonderful box of goodies from my more than fantastic reaper candy creature. Actually candy creature sent me two wonderful boxes , I received the first one Saturday , it had a set of really cute christmas dishes in it but all were smashed except two plates ( my reaper already knows , we both were bummed) then today I got a second box , it had 4 more of the plates that were lost so now I have some for Christmas morning !! I'm going to post pics in a second, I took them on my phone and that may not have been the best idea but they are coming. yay !


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, here is a pic of the box with all the stuff in it and a pic of the plates , there are 4 different designs with the Santa , only 2 are shown in this pic.














I'm working on the others, I'll post in a minute.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, those plates remind me of Debbie Mumm. Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Miss Hallows Eve, I love the day of the dead stuff.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh some great reaps love the day of the dead stuff and can not wait to see more


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, so my wonderful reaper Candy Creature sent me some really cute ornaments, 3 of them are foxes, 1 a pretty fox silhouette, 1 cute stuffed one and a pretty shadow box of a snowy forest with the fox in front, love all 3, I'm a fox fanatic. She also sent me a evil Mouse King nutcracker, maybe he isn't evil but I like to think he is. I have been wanting to start a nutcracker collection and this is a great first start. Also, next year I want to do a pastel colored nutcracker suite theme and she sent me 3 needle felted ballerina animals that will go perfectly, I saw them at Target and wanted them but they sold out at my stores, so I was really happy to see them. I also got a really pretty set of snowflake lights and a gllittery old world santa. My super special Reaper also sent some things for my daughter. It was my daughters first time getting anything and she was so excited, she kept asking if I was sure it was really for her. She got a Frozen card game, some coloring books, a cute baby seal puzzle, a Monster sticker book,, a really pretty girly sticker book and a nice paper doll book. It was all so generous and sweet. We both sincerely love everything.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Ugh suspense is tough to deal with  Hoping my Victim posts soon so I know they received everything ok. At least there are some great pics of reaps to pass the time as I wait for my victim and my reaper.

Did I mention waiting is tough


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been reaper too, and may I say my reaper did a fabulous job. dee14399 was not only my victim, but my Reaper too. I don't think I've ever seen that happen before. Thank you for the wonderful and thoughtful gifts. Now for the photos.
The box








A lovely note that says, some assembly required, oh no, what can I mess up?








A Krampus Postcard








Everything was so nicely wrapped.








Here is the assemble item. I hope I did it right. In my haste to photograph it, the snowman tilted back.








A beautiful huge coffee cup. I'm using this all season.








This is an adorable Yankee Candle penguin votive holder with 4 teal lights. They smell so good.








This JOY sign. I love the white and silver combination, and it is on my mantel along with the penguin votive holder.








Look at this JOY serving dish. It's beautiful, and exactly my style.








A Fitz & Floyd dish, which my husband told our son to go and get some M&M for tonight 








A Crazy Bat for my graveyard. The eyes light up and the wings flap while it flies. I can't wait to try him out. Also, two mercury glass votive holders, which are also on the mantle, and a snowman that came with the coffee cup. The snowman is on the tree too.








Two nutcracker ornaments, that are already hanging on the tree, and Some local hand made soap. It smells so good, and it is from Whidbey Island, WA. My Husband lived there when he was a kid.








Some Christmas Socks. I'll be wearing a pair tomorrow.








And here is the whole wonderful reap together. Thank you again dee14399. I love everything.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

i really love those plates.. great reaps everyone


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I was reaped by Just Whisper!!! She included gifts not just for me but for my kids and husband! So sweet!
The kids got a stocking full of candy which I dumped out and there was a grabbing frenzy. Here's the pic I got.







There was also two stuff animals my girls are sleeping with them tonight!













And a cute book about Christmas Mice


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh another great reap whoot


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got three sets of lights







The most cutest wreath and tree skirt with snowmen! I love snowmen!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

This adorable nesting snowmen. Which I adore because I have one that's a Santa Claus from my childhood which is shown on the 3rd pic.



















And here's River playing with them


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I laughed so hard at this. "Ghost on a Rope". And it smells so good! It's a soap on a rope. 







And I got this pretty wreath pan I hung it in the kitchen. 







And I got this adorable penguin to add to my nutcracker collection! I just love him and my son Edward loves penguins so we just love him to much!








My husband got two small boxes. Inside was a dalek and a TARDIS. We both love Doctor Who (our daughter's name is River). He just laughed and smiled. He wouldn't let me take any pictures he hates his picture taken. But I'll try later to get pictures of his new ornaments! 
Thanks again Just Whisper! Love everything and everything already has a place in our decorations this year!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ok, so my wonderful reaper Candy Creature sent me some really cute ornaments, 3 of them are foxes, 1 a pretty fox silhouette, 1 cute stuffed one and a pretty shadow box of a snowy forest with the fox in front, love all 3, I'm a fox fanatic. She also sent me a evil Mouse King nutcracker, maybe he isn't evil but I like to think he is. I have been wanting to start a nutcracker collection and this is a great first start. Also, next year I want to do a pastel colored nutcracker suite theme and she sent me 3 needle felted ballerina animals that will go perfectly, I saw them at Target and wanted them but they sold out at my stores, so I was really happy to see them. I also got a really pretty set of snowflake lights and a gllittery old world santa. My super special Reaper also sent some things for my daughter. It was my daughters first time getting anything and she was so excited, she kept asking if I was sure it was really for her. She got a Frozen card game, some coloring books, a cute baby seal puzzle, a Monster sticker book,, a really pretty girly sticker book and a nice paper doll book. It was all so generous and sweet. We both sincerely love everything.


i love the nut cracker. Really great reap.



beautifulnightmare said:


> I got three sets of lights
> View attachment 271242
> 
> The most cutest wreath and tree skirt with snowmen! I love snowmen!
> ...


i love the nesting dolls and the snowman things.mthe ghost on a rope is a hoot. Great reap.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ok, so my wonderful reaper Candy Creature sent me some really cute ornaments, 3 of them are foxes, 1 a pretty fox silhouette, 1 cute stuffed one and a pretty shadow box of a snowy forest with the fox in front, love all 3, I'm a fox fanatic. She also sent me a evil Mouse King nutcracker, maybe he isn't evil but I like to think he is. I have been wanting to start a nutcracker collection and this is a great first start. Also, next year I want to do a pastel colored nutcracker suite theme and she sent me 3 needle felted ballerina animals that will go perfectly, I saw them at Target and wanted them but they sold out at my stores, so I was really happy to see them. I also got a really pretty set of snowflake lights and a gllittery old world santa. My super special Reaper also sent some things for my daughter. It was my daughters first time getting anything and she was so excited, she kept asking if I was sure it was really for her. She got a Frozen card game, some coloring books, a cute baby seal puzzle, a Monster sticker book,, a really pretty girly sticker book and a nice paper doll book. It was all so generous and sweet. We both sincerely love everything.
> View attachment 271220
> View attachment 271221
> View attachment 271222
> ...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Im the goddess, I love both the JOY items. Everything is so beautiful and that bat is really cool. Loving the Santa candy bowl, too. Great job Reaper. How cool that you had eachother.

Beautiful nighmare, I love the snowman wreath and tree skirt. I also love snowmen! THe nesting ones are really cool and they will be great companions to the one you have of Santa. Your daughter is so cute. Great Reap, just whisper.


Now, back to check out the other recent reaps.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Disembodied voice, those plates are awesome. So sorry that some were broken. I love the nutcracker and woodland items. Pretty cool that you and your Reaper both like woodland things.

Miss Hallows Eve, those sugar skulls are superb. I just love them all! Great job Reaper.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am so glad you like everything Imthegodess! I think it's funny we both sent soap from our area! I love whidbey island! 
That's awesome your husband lived here. How cool is it that he knew where it was from. Merry Christmas


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I love all the pictures, great reaps everyone.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

im the goddess, I really like the some assembly required gift, the silver Joy sign, and the mug. Agree that the bowl is crying out for M&M's. I like dee14399's choices for you, and the Krampus card. The snowflake giftwrap on the black background is pretty. 

beautifulnightmare, the tree skirt looks great with your tree. I love snowmen too. What nice gifts you received. How fun to have a black stocking full of candy and coal. I agree that the ghost on a rope is a hoot.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Really loving all the reaps!

(...I am considering dropping by some of your houses to maybe "borrow" all of those beautiful and adorable woodland Christmas decorations and ornaments some of you have been receiving...yes..."borrow", that's all...no stealing involved...just "borrowing"...I love natural decor, and I just absolutely, positively love woodland animals and want to just admire them for a bit and make little squee sounds at them...I'll give them back..........maybe........ )


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So sorry I haven't been around much lately. I did check in yesterday and got kind of offended by a post and decided to just stay away until I was a little less tired and less stressed. The fact that my victim is probably wondering whether or not he/she will need a rescue reaper has been bothering me too. I wanted to craft so much more for my victim but just ran out of time. 

I wanted to participate in this reaper so much but the timing was just bad. In six weeks we've had four deaths in the family or in one case, the same as family. I'm physically exhausted and need to sit back and relax so I can enjoy my daughters first Christmas. Of course I also need to take a day and pack away the Halloween decor that is still out.  I will come back and look through the thread when I'm a little more rested.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

We came home from my great birthday trip to find I've been reaped! It is a box full of true delights from the wonderfully talented Beautifulnightmare! Hubby and I just love everything! Truly! I tried taking pics but with the tree in the living room and the lamps set up differently it just wasn't bright enough, and with flash everything gets washed out. :/ So I'll take pics in the morning with sun light, never fear! 
Thank you so much Beautifulnightmare! It is an amazing box of wonder and delight! <3 <3 <3 :*


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Really loving all the reaps!
> 
> (...I am considering dropping by some of your houses to maybe "borrow" all of those beautiful and adorable woodland Christmas decorations and ornaments some of you have been receiving...yes..."borrow", that's all...no stealing involved...just "borrowing"...I love natural decor, and I just absolutely, positively love woodland animals and want to just admire them for a bit and make little squee sounds at them...I'll give them back..........maybe........ )


Come on by! Our cats are getting lazy as I've actually seen squirrels in the woods behind the house and the deer are in the back yard quite often. We can enjoy a cup of coffee (or tea if you prefer) and I'll also enlist your help on getting the house ready for Christmas.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lizzy, she is beautiful!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Come on by! Our cats are getting lazy as I've actually seen squirrels in the woods behind the house and the deer are in the back yard quite often. We can enjoy a cup of coffee (or tea if you prefer) and I'll also enlist your help on getting the house ready for Christmas.


Well, I have a fair amount of my own fuzzy squirrels and deer hanging out in my yard...but I'd still be happy to stop by for some tea and organizing/decorating, lol! 

(...and may I say, I am truly sorry to hear about your family members passing...sending many, many hugs your way. I have just lost someone, myself, a few days ago, so I can sympathize. I hope things start to calm down and get better for you and that you have a fantastic first Christmas with your little one!)


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Lizzy, she is beautiful!


Thank you!  She wore the dress kloey sent her to a dinner Saturday evening where she got to meet Santa for the first time.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

lizzyborden said:


> So sorry I haven't been around much lately. I did check in yesterday and got kind of offended by a post and decided to just stay away until I was a little less tired and less stressed. The fact that my victim is probably wondering whether or not he/she will need a rescue reaper has been bothering me too. I wanted to craft so much more for my victim but just ran out of time.
> 
> I wanted to participate in this reaper so much but the timing was just bad. In six weeks we've had four deaths in the family or in one case, the same as family. I'm physically exhausted and need to sit back and relax so I can enjoy my daughters first Christmas. Of course I also need to take a day and pack away the Halloween decor that is still out.  I will come back and look through the thread when I'm a little more rested.


So sorry for your losses. Hope you get a chance to recover from the emotional and physical exhaustion and enjoy your daughters first Christmas. I still have Halloween items that haven't been put away, and I also did not get to attempt some crafts for my victim. The days just fly by this time of year.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lizzy, I just realized that these were additional deaths in your family and extended family. I am so sorry for your losses. It has been a rough few months for you. Take time for yourself and your hubby. Take care and enjoy your first Christmas with the little one!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Here is a picture of one of my Merry Reaper gifts in its place. The photos really do not do it justice. I received 3 teal seahorse ornaments and they were exactly what the tree in my master bath needed. They show up so much better in person. There is also a nice sheen of glitter on the ornaments that isn't really showing up well in the picture. You will notice from the wall hanging in the background and from the candle holder that I have a seahorse theme going on in there. Also showing in the picture under the tree is a gold wire present from last years Merry Reaper from Melissasmutiny. Thanks again Jenn&MattFromPA.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Here are the gifts that JustWhisper included for my husband!







We love them. Our bathroom is Doctor Who themed so they will stay out all year!


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

So many fantastic reaps! I am excited for my victim to get their reap. It was supposed to arrive today so fingers crossed. I see on tracking that it is in the right state but no update since the 13th. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Lizzy, hugs to you. I knew about the ex mother in laws death, and I am sad to hear there have been others. As far as your victim thinking they need to be rescue reaped, I don't think anyone is thinking that yet. I know I wasn't. Maybe have Beth contact your victim and say it is coming, there were just hold ups. Don't worry about the halloween stuff either. Enjoy your baby, enjoy her first Christmas, and take care of yourself. The baby looks adorable in that dress Kloey sent. I bet she made it.



lizzyborden said:


> So sorry I haven't been around much lately. I did check in yesterday and got kind of offended by a post and decided to just stay away until I was a little less tired and less stressed. The fact that my victim is probably wondering whether or not he/she will need a rescue reaper has been bothering me too. I wanted to craft so much more for my victim but just ran out of time.
> 
> I wanted to participate in this reaper so much but the timing was just bad. In six weeks we've had four deaths in the family or in one case, the same as family. I'm physically exhausted and need to sit back and relax so I can enjoy my daughters first Christmas. Of course I also need to take a day and pack away the Halloween decor that is still out.  I will come back and look through the thread when I'm a little more rested.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

dee14399 said:


> I am so glad you like everything Imthegodess! I think it's funny we both sent soap from our area! I love whidbey island!
> That's awesome your husband lived here. How cool is it that he knew where it was from. Merry Christmas


Hubby was a navy brat, and lived many places up and down both coasts as a kid.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

kloey74 said:


> You are so very welcome. I made sure to put purple on the wreath for your husband. LOL. Your model looks like a perfect little doll! Since I have an 11 year old diva I've made countless headpieces (what she wears is too drag queenish to be considered a headband or bow) and was thrilled to make one for a tiny cutie!
> 
> These are 2 of my favorite headpieces I made when she was younger
> View attachment 271116
> ...


Your daughter is a cutie too!  I'm sad to say that my little was too interested in grabbing the poinsettia and sticking it in her mouth so I had to put it away for next year. The dress was a perfect fit too! I do love your idea of attaching stuff to a felt band so it can be changed out. I'll have to remember that.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

im the goddess said:


> I've been reaper too, and may I say my reaper did a fabulous job. dee14399 was not only my victim, but my Reaper too. I don't think I've ever seen that happen before. Thank you for the wonderful and thoughtful gifts.
> 
> And here is the whole wonderful reap together. Thank you again dee14399. I love everything.


Awesome reap! I have two of those bats and a funny story to go along with it. Our first one came from Big Lots several years ago and they had one on display with a price tag attached flying around in circles. Hubby and I loved it and the next thing I know he is standing there staring at it turning his head in circles along with it. When I asked him what he was doing he told me he was trying to read the price tag. I replied with the price and he asked how I knew to which I replied that it was on the shelf right behind us. 

Oh and I love the JOY plates too.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, I have a fair amount of my own fuzzy squirrels and deer hanging out in my yard...but I'd still be happy to stop by for some tea and organizing/decorating, lol!
> 
> (...and may I say, I am truly sorry to hear about your family members passing...sending many, many hugs your way. I have just lost someone, myself, a few days ago, so I can sympathize. I hope things start to calm down and get better for you and that you have a fantastic first Christmas with your little one!)


Thank you for your thoughts and I am so sorry for your loss. Sending lots of big hugs your way. 

Oh and I just noticed that you offered to organize as well as decorate. You may want to pack a bag as you could be here for days with an offer like that!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Candy Creature said:


> Here is a picture of one of my Merry Reaper gifts in its place. The photos really do not do it justice. I received 3 teal seahorse ornaments and they were exactly what the tree in my master bath needed. They show up so much better in person. There is also a nice sheen of glitter on the ornaments that isn't really showing up well in the picture. You will notice from the wall hanging in the background and from the candle holder that I have a seahorse theme going on in there. Also showing in the picture under the tree is a gold wire present from last years Merry Reaper from Melissasmutiny. Thanks again Jenn&MattFromPA.


Candy Creature - I love your sea creature tree in your bathroom! Thanks so much for posting a picture of it, and I'm so happy that the teal sea horses go so nicely with that theme & color scheme! I'm also so glad that you like the glitter on them - after I painted some teal & some lavender, I just thought they needed a little 'more', and although I think they show off well in person, I had trouble getting the pretty glitter to show up in the pictures too. Everyone will just have to use their imagination when it comes to the glitter! LOL! 

In addition to loving all the woodland stuff that people are getting into lately, now I'm feeling like I want an aquatic tree too! DH & I have a dream to someday have a small cottage at a beach we like to vacation at, so maybe someday I will do a sea creature tree there. A girl can dream, right?!

We went away for a few days to visit family for some holiday events, so I haven't been able to comment much online, but I have been enjoying the pictures & hearing about what everyone has been receiving! Despite warmer weather than normal here, I'm starting to feel like it's Christmas!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Lots of great reaps everyone! 

Beautiful nightmare your daughters are beautiful! 

Candy creature your tree looks awesome and your seahorse bathroom motif reminds me of my great-aunt's bathroom which was decorated with sea horses and fish and was the best-smelling bathroom I've ever been in. Thanks for bringing back that memory. 

I'm hoping to make some of the cinnamon ornaments over the weekend as I love the smell and it doesn't seem to bother my allergies like the cinnamon oil does. Hubby and I were doing my grandma's Christmas shopping for her yesterday and stopped to look at some blocks for the baby when my eyes started watering because of the strong, strong cinnamon smell coming from a Christmas display across the aisle. 

And a big thank you to everyone concerning our recent losses.  I would also like to remind everyone to cherish those close to you and visit or stay in touch with them often.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Candy Creature - I love your sea creature tree in your bathroom! Thanks so much for posting a picture of it, and I'm so happy that the teal sea horses go so nicely with that theme & color scheme! I'm also so glad that you like the glitter on them - after I painted some teal & some lavender, I just thought they needed a little 'more', and although I think they show off well in person, I had trouble getting the pretty glitter to show up in the pictures too. Everyone will just have to use their imagination when it comes to the glitter! LOL!
> 
> In addition to loving all the woodland stuff that people are getting into lately, now I'm feeling like I want an aquatic tree too! DH & I have a dream to someday have a small cottage at a beach we like to vacation at, so maybe someday I will do a sea creature tree there. A girl can dream, right?!
> 
> We went away for a few days to visit family for some holiday events, so I haven't been able to comment much online, but I have been enjoying the pictures & hearing about what everyone has been receiving! Despite warmer weather than normal here, I'm starting to feel like it's Christmas!


I'm a state south of you and it looks like the colder weather is heading our way by the end of the week!  So far we had enough snow to stick to the roof but no accumulation on the ground. I'm OK with having a white Christmas just as long as the roads are clear on Christmas Day so we can make the trip to my grandma's safely. Both of our vehicles are 4WD but she lives on a narrow, twisty-turny road that gets little attention when it snows. 

You don't have to wait for a beach house to have your sea creature tree either. I'm often guilty of playing ocean and tropical relaxation CDs in the winter as well as using coconut scented shampoo and conditioner. It helps to brighten those dreary winter days.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

So many great reaps! been a bit hung up here, so haven commented, but I look At all the pics!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Finally got decent pics of my reapings! It is very cloudy so inside just wasn't cutting it, decided to take everything out onto the patio table!
The box was so cute! 



















There is a beautiful thatched roof cottage card! With a lovely note inside, and yes everything arrived in perfect shape. 













I can't believe what fit in here! 













Love this garland! I like everything on it, fits perfectly with what I love to use at Christmas! Poinsettia, holly, ivy, pine cones, I've put it so it hangs down the wall at the start of the hall, but it may move, I'm bad like that! LOL


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

All I could post so moving on!
Another garland! Adorable! Made of felt and says Merry Christmas. Oh where to put it! Have 3 perfect spots! 







A top hat! I dreamed of having an awesome hat like this for my snowmen every year when I was a kid. But this one is all mine now! And it fits, so have tons of ideas.  I just love Dickensian touches, maybe on the mantle with a scarf on a pile of my antique Dickens' books for the holidays to display. 







My books 














Another top hat! A cute little one and I have the green one! So they are going to make a great pair! 







A sweet felt birdie ornament. So cute! I seriously need to do an ALL bird ornament tree! It might need to be a 7 footer because we have so many LOL! Love them! 







And a gorgeous Cardinal all fat and sassy in his Holiday finery! 







Some of the candles with timers. Awesome! I need these so badly! Was down to my last 2, I use them all year and used to have a dozen at least. 







And last but not least! A wonderful plaque hand painted with a Dickens quote from A Christmas Carol! Love Love Love it! Hubby and I just love the Alistair Sim movie version and can't wait to hang this up! 







All the goodies!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Thank you again Beautifulnightmare! 
You did an amazing job! I love everything and hubby thinks it is just fantastic! 
I forgot to post a pic of the train engine because it's already on the tree (we have our lights up but it isn't decorated yet, your ornaments are the first ones! ) so here it is! 







I enjoy getting something that is local to the reaper and she lives in a town that has a strong railroad history! So this is excellent! 
The garlands look great hung up! 













And the little hats are cute on the speakers, the red/green one no longer looks lonely all by himself.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

IshWitch said:


> All I could post so moving on!
> Another garland! Adorable! Made of felt and says Merry Christmas. Oh where to put it! Have 3 perfect spots!
> View attachment 271311
> 
> ...


I LOVE this reap!! It makes me happy...lol


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

You are so welcome IshWitch! You were so fun to reap! I am happy you are enjoying everything!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just received another mini surprise Merry Reaper package!!! You guys are all too good to me, lol!! This one is from Miss Hallows Eve!! She sent me a pretty reindeer stocking filled with the cutest Santa/elf doll, some super yummy looking white chocolate peppermint bark (I love white chocolate!), and a Starbucks gift card...which will definitely get used because my darling husband loves that place and got me hooked on their white hot chocolate and Vanilla Bean Cream Frappuccinos! Thank you so, so much!! I love it all!! {{Hugs}}


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine isn't a new reap but I wanted to share a pic of all the designs on my plates candy creature sent and show her how well my ornaments go with my tree. The little fox has a red and green scarf, exact colors of my tree and the little mouse has on a vest and tie, also exact colors...too perfect ! love it.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

What a wonderful reap Ishwitch! I really like the top hats but the books are my fave!

I smile every time I come to this thread and see all of the lovely gifts being sent


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

such great reaps everyone. looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I just received another mini surprise Merry Reaper package!!! You guys are all too good to me, lol!! This one is from Miss Hallows Eve!! She sent me a pretty reindeer stocking filled with the cutest Santa/elf doll, some super yummy looking white chocolate peppermint bark (I love white chocolate!), and a Starbucks gift card...which will definitely get used because my darling husband loves that place and got me hooked on their white hot chocolate and Vanilla Bean Cream Frappuccinos! Thank you so, so much!! I love it all!! {{Hugs}}
> 
> View attachment 271340


You are very welcome WithyKitty!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> What a wonderful reap Ishwitch! I really like the top hats but the books are my fave!
> 
> I smile every time I come to this thread and see all of the lovely gifts being sent


The books are mine. They are original 1884 hardcovers, but in poor condition, couldn't let them rot away so saved them! 
I showed them because I have an idea to stack them on the mantle with a scarf and the top hat as a decoration. I love the top hat and it made me think of it as a cool way to show it off with my books in a Dickensian flare.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I got a second box in yesterday. I would have posted pictures but my back is in pain. 













the doll is super creepy awesome!




















this was one of the most awesome goodies yet !  Love love love bones


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

already on the refrigerator 









































again dear reaper thank you again you really out did your self Love everything, it all ready has homes on my curiosity shelves  I'm going to go up this weekend to find a small jar or case for the gator foot. ♥ I've been spoiled


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I love that ghost of christmas yet to come ornament....where oh where did you get that moonwitchkitty's reaper??


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Yes! I want one too!
That would be cool to have all of the Christmas Carol ghosts for my tree!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

FINALLY, after a week, I got pictures of the totally amazing gift box I received from* Always Wicked*. Everything she sent me is perfect and will all get used immediately. 

She sent me a HUGE woven basket. I love baskets and always want more.
A beautiful red metal sleigh with gorgeous floral designs on the sides. I also love sleighs and sleds. Great choice.
Cute fluffy socks. I wear a lot of these and wear them out quickly. Much needed.
LED taper candles in the shape of tall Christmas trees. I have never seen such a thing and I am so excited about them. I love having a lot of candles but if I burn several at one time I get a headache. These are great.
A beautifully crafted (by her) door hanger for my wreath. I was amazed when she told me she made it. Great job and just what I asked for.
I love old toys from foreign countries. She found an old Russian tank or troop carrier still in it's original box. It is all written in Russian. So cool.
And my favorite item....an adorable poseable reindeer made of burlap. I love reindeer and she picked the perfect one.

Thank you so very much for taking so much time to find the perfect gifts for me. I really love them all.

Oh...I wanted to thank you also for the beautiful ornament you sent me for a teaser. When I get my tree up, hopefully before Christmas, it will go front and center.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

double post....actually triple post. 

Meow


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Here are the gifts that JustWhisper included for my husband!
> View attachment 271269
> 
> We love them. Our bathroom is Doctor Who themed so they will stay out all year!


I am so glad you like your gifts, especially the Dr Who items. That Dalek was a real challenge to make but in the end it actually turned out better than I planned.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just Whisper, I love your reindeer and the sleigh. So original. Looks like you may have to fight the kitty for your basket, too!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I cant believe you made theese. I will never stop admire ring the talents of the crafty people I here! 



JustWhisper said:


> I am so glad you like your gifts, especially the Dr Who items. That Dalek was a real challenge to make but in the end it actually turned out better than I planned.
> 
> View attachment 271410
> View attachment 271411


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Loooooove the doll!! 



moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 271389
> 
> I got a second box in yesterday. I would have posted pictures but my back is in pain.
> View attachment 271390
> ...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Hollows Eva said:


> I cant believe you made theese. I will never stop admire ring the talents of the crafty people I here!


I wondered if you made them. That is really amazing work! Awesome job!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

You are very welcome MoonWitchKitty  . I had a great time putting your reap together since we have such similar tastes  Your boys are adorable! I wish I had known you had children but now that I do ....  

Hope that your back is feeling better soon!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I love that ghost of christmas yet to come ornament....where oh where did you get that moonwitchkitty's reaper??


I know right? I only found one. It is a Dept 56 piece I believe. I found it at a small shop in Gig Harbor, WA that has nothing but Christmas all year long and a small section of Halloween. They have a GREAT Halloween Dept 56 village that if I every win the lottery, I plan to get every piece to! Lol


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

JustWhisper ..... great reap and I see that your kitty appreciates baskets too  I love black kitties (have 2 myself).

The reindeer is adorable but I have to say that Russian tank toy IS really cool!!!

What a way to start my morning ... looking at what others have gotten  I love it!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

JustWhisper said:


> I am so glad you like your gifts, especially the Dr Who items. That Dalek was a real challenge to make but in the end it actually turned out better than I planned.
> 
> View attachment 271410
> View attachment 271411


You MADE these beautifulnightmare?? The talents and creativity of the members of this forum continue to blow me away. Wow. (and I feel happy if I can paint something nicely. Lol!!!)


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

i am so glad you loved everything .. thank you for posting the pics.. i love the reindeer also.... lol.... almost kept him for myself  .


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, another surprise mini Merry Reaper gift just arrived! (You guys all just keep making me cry again and again, lol.) This one is from kmeyer1313! She sent me an adorable natural owl ornament and a beautiful glittered pine cone ornament!! Both are so lovely! Thank you so, so much, darlin'! {{Hugs}}


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Omgoodness...another box...another box just came! Lol, sigh...my heart is gonna explode, you guys...you are all so kind for trying to make my holiday and birthday a little brighter. I cannot express in words how much happiness you all have brought me during this rough time for me. I can't wait until I, someday, have the extra cash to send out some more things, myself, and spread the love around some more! 

This one is from Booswife02!! She sent me the cutest Christmas/winter owl towel and pot holder set, which is already all set out in my kitchen...love it...a very pretty table runner, and she got me two pieces of my vintage turquoise snowflake Pyrex!!!! Yays!!!!!!! I have been adoring these for awhile now...now I have them and can use them for Christmas dinner! Thank you so, very much, darlin'!! {{Hugs}}


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I need to get caught up on everyone's posts, but first....MINE! 

The Stalker of the Year Award goes to ....lizzyborden!!! 

She found out all my critter's names and made them ornaments and stockings!







Treats & toys. However, the kitten claimed the squeaky toy for herself. Sorry Jack!







Zombie nutcrackers! These guys are great!!







Non - zombies! The tool man cracks me up!







OMG - she MADE the headstone with my cemetery's name! 
It looks and feels just like the heavy resin ones you find at the store!







Candles - love that they're battery op so rambunctious kitties don't cause trouble. 







A nice assortment of ornaments. There are acorn caps on top of the bells!







Daisy really likes her gingerbread man! 








THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wonderful reaps everyone...


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

great job everyone !!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

what wonderful reaps great job


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Pretty kitty, lisa!! Love the paw print stockings, lol. I need to make myself some of those acorn bells...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving all the reaps!!  

How many are left to be reaped?? Do we still have more pics to look forward to?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great gifts, witchykitty.

Lisa, OMG, I love the pet stockings and the zombie nutcrackers. I have a candle like that one with the metal. It has such a pretty glow. I am sure that you will love it. The headstone with the name of your cemetery is awesome. Great job by your Reaper!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

lisa48317 said:


> I need to get caught up on everyone's posts, but first....MINE!
> 
> The Stalker of the Year Award goes to ....lizzyborden!!!
> 
> ...


So glad you liked everything! I had so much fun stalking you! Looks the the nutcracker candle may have gotten broken as it looks like the flame is off to the side a bit. The tombstones are paper mache and something I've been wanting to give a try so thanks for the opportunity.  Hope the kitties have fun with their toys and treats.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay WitchKitty! I'm so glad your things arrived. I knew you'd love them. Anyone with a heart as good as yours deserves a little Christmas surprise. Happy Yule Sweetie!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Now, victim your box is being delivered today!!!!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy, happy, happy, happy! After 5 days off the grid, my victim's reap (that was originally scheduled to be delivered Mon) has finally shown up on tracking! They're giving today as the updated delivery date, but it's not entered as out for delivery. Maybe today, more likely tomorrow, but _*not*_ hopelessly lost!
I'm probably being ridiculous about it, but I was pretty worried.

Edited in: Out for Delivery


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Yay WitchKitty! I'm so glad your things arrived. I knew you'd love them. Anyone with a heart as good as yours deserves a little Christmas surprise. Happy Yule Sweetie!!!



Awwwws! Hugs!! Happy and Blessed Yule to you, too, darlin'!!!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Everything looks wonderful!*


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I haven't had a chance to check in for a few days. I am blown away by the reaps so many of you have received. Everything is just amazingly wonderful!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Im overjoyed at the wonderful, awesome, amazing reaping i received today from BOOSWIFE02. EVERYTHING AND I MEAN EVERYTHING is perfect. i love it all.. did i say i was happy yet?? thank you so very much.. here goes trying to post pics.. now keep in mind.. she has already sent me the two charlie brown ornaments as a teaser.. hubby along with myself loved those..... he is really going to love part of this also .. i'll see if ya'll can figure it out .... lol .. the gingerbread pan was a fantastic pick for me- because i dont have one, the old world santa is to die for, the wreath is beautiful and fits my decor perfectly, the owl glass ornament is breathtaking, the wooland owl is amazing, wrapped burlap candles- love, the 2 snowflake ornaments which are beautiful also. the signs make me giggle and so happy( they will be getting a special place every year) , the cookie cutters.... awesome ... who doesnt need those when you have nieces and nephews around making holiday cookies, the garden flag and pole.......... awesome.. my little flag holder got damaged so this was perfect, the smores kit... might have to break into that soon, the dishtowels... are beautiful (cant wait to hang them on my kitchen cabinets, and well im sure what will be my hubby's fave.. the gingerbread , sprinkles, and all the cookie icing ... not to forget .. the notepad............ like i really needed another one of those..........im always looking for something to make notes on .. this one is going in the kitchen, .. now.... for the choc covered cherries.. dark and milk........... yep.......... HIDING THOSE FROM THE HUBBY. or .. i might just try to eat them all while he is at work .




























































































thank you so much for putting so much thought, energy, and time into our gift. especially such during a busy holiday season.. many hugs to you booswife02


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

i will add a better pic of the glass owl ornament as soon as i can


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was Reaped i received box one of 2 today and it is the most amazing reap by ooojen

OMG Thank you so very very much its all perfect wow 


pics to come


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow, everyone is getting so much great stuff! I can't wait for our box to get here! Chocolate covered cherries are a favorite at our house. And of course the main candy event is the one pound Reeses cups ( a package containing two half pound Reeses cups)! Those things are incredible! Last year I ate one and a half of those things lol ( and I'm not talking over the course of a couple of days either). There's one sitting in my stocking right now and it mocks me with it's deliciousness. But I know come Christmas it will be in my belly!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I really love that wreath Always Wicked ! where did you get that booswife02 ?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok and now for pics omg thank you again ooojen i love love love it all 

i open the box 









i am thinking what is this purple thing and then OMG it is total awsomeness









the front omg so cool thank you 









then i open the most coolest ornament there is my very own big foot omg i so love 









then i open these very pretty snowflakes i love how they sparkle 



























then wow she got me a zero tea pot omg i so love it my first nbc tea pot thank you 



























some yummy smelling candles 









and this very cool nbc cut out i love love love this 









everything together 









thank you for such amazing gifts that were so spot on , i can not believe there is a box 2 coming i feel very blessed and again thank you


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Always Wicked said:


> Im overjoyed at the wonderful, awesome, amazing reaping i received today from BOOSWIFE02. EVERYTHING AND I MEAN EVERYTHING is perfect. i love it all.. did i say i was happy yet?? thank you so very much.. here goes trying to post pics.. now keep in mind.. she has already sent me the two charlie brown ornaments as a teaser.. hubby along with myself loved those..... he is really going to love part of this also .. i'll see if ya'll can figure it out .... lol .. the gingerbread pan was a fantastic pick for me- because i dont have one, the old world santa is to die for, the wreath is beautiful and fits my decor perfectly, the owl glass ornament is breathtaking, the wooland owl is amazing, wrapped burlap candles- love, the 2 snowflake ornaments which are beautiful also. the signs make me giggle and so happy( they will be getting a special place every year) , the cookie cutters.... awesome ... who doesnt need those when you have nieces and nephews around making holiday cookies, the garden flag and pole.......... awesome.. my little flag holder got damaged so this was perfect, the smores kit... might have to break into that soon, the dishtowels... are beautiful (cant wait to hang them on my kitchen cabinets, and well im sure what will be my hubby's fave.. the gingerbread , sprinkles, and all the cookie icing ... not to forget .. the notepad............ like i really needed another one of those..........im always looking for something to make notes on .. this one is going in the kitchen, .. now.... for the choc covered cherries.. dark and milk........... yep.......... HIDING THOSE FROM THE HUBBY. or .. i might just try to eat them all while he is at work .
> View attachment 271436
> View attachment 271437
> View attachment 271438
> ...


So many nice things that I love in this reap that it is hard to pick a favorite. Love the mailbox flag, the cardinal towels, the Santa, the wreath, the bell still rings sign, and the cardinal peace & joy signs.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Saki.girl,
What a perfect reap for you. Spot on for sure. Can't believe there is more to come. Great job ooojen.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

So relieved that your stuff finally arrived, and I'm very glad you liked it! You had a nice easy list to work with!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

lisa48317,
Cute picture of Daisy with her ornament. Love the gingerbread men and the paw print stockings are adorable. Also love the snowman ornament. Great job lizzyborden!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

awesome reap saki.......... i love that teapot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Always wicked Bernice did a great reap for you can not wait to see you make the gingerbread man


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Always Wicked, what a wonderful Reap. I love it all, but that Father Christmas is fantastic and I love all the signs, too. Great job, booswife02.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Saki, I love love the teapot! It is so original. I also love the throw. This is so perfect for you!!! Great job ooogen.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I was reaped by the wonderful kmeyer1313!!! Thank you so so much for everything, I love it!!!

Had to take a picture of some of the things wrapped - everything look so pretty!!!








The awesome wreath - already on my door! And the super soft throw!














The signs are just beautiful - I really love them, Joy to the World is over my door and the other two are in my living room and dining room!














Fantastic ornaments - already on my tree and a Christmas Pickle ornament!!!














Hot Chocolate in a really nice tin and a ton of sprinkles!! Can't wait to use them next week when we make some Christmas cookies!!!














A picture of all the goodies 








Thank you so so much again, everything is fantastic!!! Have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^ Please tell me what a Christmas Pickle ornament is?

I am totally confounded by this one (we don't have these in the UK)


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

The Christmas Pickle is a Germanic tradition. We've never had one either. I'm half Polish and half Heinz57 and it was never a thing at our house but I know lots of people who have them.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

The Christmas pickle is hung on the Christmas tree and the first person that finds it gets a reward or an extra present Christmas morning.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I know Ophelia was having trouble posting pics, so I'll post what I took. I only snapped a few to show my sis and dtr. I get so focused on packing the box that I forget to take pics, then when I remember it is usually once stuff is in just right. So don't want to undo it! Doh! LOL! 
Twig and twine star







Smaller one with air plant growing on it and a twig and twine snowflake







Twig and twine Christmas Tree that I later added some antique jingle bells to







Cauldron mug, I'm collecting them, they are so cute! Had to get one for my victim 







That's all that I have pics of.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow!!!! So many awesome reaps! Am I the only one getting very inspired for next year  
No reap for me yet, but it does take a little longer, after all the box has to fly all the way across the world, litterally, to get here


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Maybe I should introduce the Christmas Pickle in West Yorkshire - I'm sure that us Tykes would take it to heart straightaway. We like a pickled gherkin or two with our fish and chips.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok and now for pics omg thank you again ooojen i love love love it all
> 
> 
> everything together
> ...


I am also in love with your reap Saki.Girl!  Since I am not that far away from you that Zero tea pot may go missing one of these days   *now on a hunt for a Zero tea pot and NMBC Snowflakes*

GREAT REAP!!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

IshWitch said:


> Cauldron mug, I'm collecting them, they are so cute! Had to get one for my victim
> View attachment 271471
> 
> That's all that I have pics of.


The cauldron mug is adorable! Where may I ask, did you find it?


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

IshWitch said:


> View attachment 271468
> 
> Smaller one with air plant growing on it and a twig and twine snowflake .


The wood ornaments are very cute. I would have never thought about making something like that. Again, I am astounded by the creative minds in this forum


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> I am also in love with your reap Saki.Girl!  Since I am not that far away from you that Zero tea pot may go missing one of these days   *now on a hunt for a Zero tea pot and NMBC Snowflakes*
> 
> GREAT REAP!!!


Lol note to self set nbc alarm haha


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ooojen the wreath is from Gordmans . I wanted to keep it haha....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Always Wicked I am so happy you love your things. It was great being your Reaper


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Someone's out for Delivery ☺


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> The cauldron mug is adorable! Where may I ask, did you find it?


They sell them in Diagon Alley at Universal Studios, Orlando. We have season passes, plus our sons work there.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I was reaped today from the awesome hostess with the mostess!!
I made an album that you can see here with individual pictures of everything. Here is everything together









The album is here
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/mummyof5-albums-2015-merry-reaper.html

I was so excited to get my pictures posted and share everything that I forgot to say THANK YOU!!! 
Everything was so awesome and I'm finding spots for it all now.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Oh my goodness! Thank you, IshWitch! I just remembered that you had said you had some pictures, and here they are! I really appreciate you posting them. The cauldron mug is just so amazing, and I'll make sure to give the owls you made proper attention when I get the pictures up. It may be a while, we're going on 2+ years of not being able to post pictures to the Forum. I'm going to play around and see if I can at least get them onto Facebook from DH's phone(It's his work phone, so I can't add anything to it), and put the link up here for all to see. I may just have to retake them from my tablet, since I know I can get pictures onto FB from that.

Still loving everything, and getting nervous about what I sent... *


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I sent three boxes in one day, and one yesterday seeing as I found a gift laying where I missed it, it said one box was delivered today at 2:30. but have heard nothing ,, very nervous!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

YAY!!!!!!!! I was reaped! Thanks Ophelia!! I got a couple of great beer glasses, a cool magnet, a nice smelling Krampus candle that is too cool to actually use, and a Flying Spaghetti Monster knit cap that is completely bad a**! Pics as soon as I can manage it! Thanks again Ophelia!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Here are pics of the awesome stuff Ophelia sent!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been reaped by bethene  thank you so very much Beth. I would have chosen it all for myself. You nailed it!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahaha..omgoodness, that flying spaghetti monster hat... That is just cracking me up!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I received two more little surprise gifts today:

First, one from Just Whisper! She sent me three super pretty, sparkly, red glittered ornaments, and inside of a cute little box was a kitty ornament! It looks like one of those cinnamon ornaments...is it? So cute, either way!! Thank you so, very much!!  {{HUGS}}









The second was from Candy Creature! She sent two owl ornaments...one lovely natural one and one absolutely beautiful glass one! I truly love them!! Thank you so, very much, as well!!  {{HUGS}}










**These two pics don't do the ornaments from Just Whisper and Candy Creature any justice...they lighting was weird and it washed them out a bit. The red sparkly ornaments and the owls are all so, very pretty, vibrant and sparkly in person! Thank you, both, again! {{more hugs}}**


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Pretty Little Nightmare - your reap has been received! Almost everything made it in one piece. Unfortunately the post office gods seemed to have it in for one of the Santas, but I am repairing him as I type. Will get pictures tomorrow, and hopefully I've got him all in one piece by then!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Greenwick said:


> Pretty Little Nightmare - your reap has been received! Almost everything made it in one piece. Unfortunately the post office gods seemed to have it in for one of the Santas, but I am repairing him as I type. Will get pictures tomorrow, and hopefully I've got him all in one piece by then!


Ugh! I thought I was quite obnoxious with all the bubble wrap. Stupid postal workers! Sorry he broke, I hope it was an easy fix! Oh, and I forgot to add in my note that the clay was something I had leftover from a recent craft and I have no use for it, so I sent it on to you guys hoping you could use it


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes, yes, the bubble wrap was quite good! My husband gave up helping unwrap things partway through. 

There were two breaks - one foot, and one arm. The foot kept popping back off after I tried several times gluing it - so Tod labeled this an 'un-foot-unate' incident. It appears to be on for good now.

we go through a lot of clay, so it will definitely be useful! Thank you!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Ophelia said:


> *Oh my goodness! Thank you, IshWitch! I just remembered that you had said you had some pictures, and here they are! I really appreciate you posting them. The cauldron mug is just so amazing, and I'll make sure to give the owls you made proper attention when I get the pictures up. It may be a while, we're going on 2+ years of not being able to post pictures to the Forum. I'm going to play around and see if I can at least get them onto Facebook from DH's phone(It's his work phone, so I can't add anything to it), and put the link up here for all to see. I may just have to retake them from my tablet, since I know I can get pictures onto FB from that.
> 
> Still loving everything, and getting nervous about what I sent... *


I have to post my pics through the Tap a Talk app. It works pretty good except sometimes it will load a couple pics and no more and then others a dozen. Can't figure out a rhyme or reason for that. :/ If you have mail on your tablet you could email the pics from his cell. I've become very creative with getting pics to the device that will post them! LOL!

As for the rest of your gifts, my inlaw's friend and fellow snowbird can no longer come to FL due to surgeries (they're all pushing 80) so the inlaws bought her house that is next door and are cleaning it out. They are throwing things away and that is where all of the Halloween stuff came from. I had to save it!  There were 2 witches, so sharing them was the only thing to do! LOL! I know the candle is in a bit of rough shape, but thought it would still be cute to tuck in with some of your witch items. 

I love my cauldron mugs, want to get 6 to hang from my cup tree. 

BTW, we are fellow Michiganders! We grew up in Caro over in the Thumb!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

McBernes said:


> Here are pics of the awesome stuff Ophelia sent!
> View attachment 271505
> 
> View attachment 271506
> ...


love the hat great reap


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

The FSM hat is awesome!!! Absolutely love it 

I have been away for a couple of days and what a great thing to return too ..... photos of great reaps!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

More Great Reaps! And I am also a big fan of the spag-monster hat!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Great pics and reaps so far, My anticipation is building and hope to be reaped soon.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I did the mantle with my Dickens books and the wonderful reaper gifts from Beautifulnightmare of the top hat, candles, and A Christmas Carol plaque! Love everything and just wanted to share. Thank you again Beautifulnightmare!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

That looks great! I'm so happy you like your reaping and that the things fit so well in your home!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks nice, IshWtich!
Is your painting from Ireland?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My super awesome fantastic reap from bethene!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love everything so much Bethene a Thank You so much


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I would have chosen all of these things for myself


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the sideways pics guys


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

What an adorable little girl you have booswife. 

You received a wonderful reap. I love everything, especially the mercury glass acorn ornament.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Lol! I'm glad the hat fits, McBernes. I'm not sure how much use you'll get out of it down there, but I couldn't resist. It kind of worked out that my son unraveled half of it, as I was kind of doubting the fit. So, I started over, and I'm much happier with how it turned out. I tried to make the stitches on the eye stalks tight enough that they would stand on their own, but still be a little flexible. There is no metal in it, so it's okay to getting wet, but the spheres are styrofoam, so I'd be cautious about putting it into the dryer. The glasses are from two local breweries that we like here, one just opened this last summer, and has become our favorite place to go on our date nights. They make solid beers, and the owners are so fun and friendly.

IshWitch, I'm actually from Midland. I had a friend that lived in Caro, years ago, so I've spent some time out there. Never made it to the Pumpkin Festival, though. *


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I've been reaped. Pics in a few!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

No, but close. It is a print that we got at an Irish Festival!  And they customized it. It says McBurney B&B, (Est.) 1978. We got it as an anniversary gift to ourselves. 


ooojen said:


> Looks nice, IshWtich!
> Is your painting from Ireland?


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Picture time!

First off, I have to compliment my reaper for being a master packer. There was a lot of stuff in this box! 









I approve of the wrapping paper choices! 









Some great Halloween treats: spiders, webs, pretty stationary, and M&Ms! Love me some M&Ms, haha! 








Crafting supplies. I love the variety of ribbons. 








Stuff for both my Halloween and Christmas village. The Christmas bits have already found homes. 








An apothacary jar, Christmas socks (which are awesome and "punny"), and ghost books. These are really neat. In my likes, I mentioned that I have a lot of books on California ghosts, but would love some about my reaper's home. One book is about Christmas ghosts, and the other is about Tennessee ghosts. So cool. 








Ah! Disney Christmas! 








Everything









Thank you reaper! I know where you're from, but I don't know who you are! Let us know, so you can take credit for being awesome!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Oh, here's my little village with new trees, birdbath, and clock. I really considered adding the Halloween decorations, but decided against it.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow great reap!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, I just went through at least 6 days of fabulous reaps. Great job everyone.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Always wicked Bernice did a great reap for you can not wait to see you make the gingerbread man


i made 2 and i was so caught up in getting everything baked and decorated for our family christmas parties on sunday that i forgot to take dang pics.. very upset with myself about that.. the kids loved them


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Always Wicked I am so happy you love your things. It was great being your Reaper


i really appreciate your thoughtfulness .. and attention to detail for my likes and decor..


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

It's three o'clock in the morning here and I just got home from a business trip, There was a large box on my doorstep and I discovered I have been reaped. I will get some much needed sleep and open it fully tomorrow morning. Pictures are coming! Thank you to my reaper. I just couldn't wait until morning to share the new!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> It's three o'clock in the morning here and I just got home from a business trip, There was a large box on my doorstep and I discovered I have been reaped. I will get some much needed sleep and open it fully tomorrow morning. Pictures are coming! Thank you to my reaper. I just couldn't wait until morning to share the new!


can not wait to see what you got


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I received a box yesterday from lizzyborden!!! She sent some beautiful fabric candy canes, some of those awesome acorn bells that I really wanted but never got around to making yet, two cute little owl statues and an adorable wax/oil owl warmer with wax cubes! I love it all! Thank you so much, lizzyborden! It was such a nice surprise to come home to after being out of state all day!! {{Hugs}}


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i received a 2 box from ooojen and wow it is so amazing thank you for the most amazing reap.
i am so excited to now have one of her witches that i so love. everything is absolutely amazing. 
thank you so very very much 
now pics 









is this not absolutely amazing 









this fantastic stocking i just love 









and wow look at this so cool 









again here is another cool ornament she made me 



























and wow this way cool haunted mansion bottle stopper 










Thank you again for everything i will treasure it all always


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

opps sorry for such big pics just got a new phone had not adjusted photo size yet lol


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness, those are some fab things. I especially love the "heart" ornament- and of course the witch


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm glad you liked the stuff! I was off to a difficult start with this one! I found the directions for the elf slippers you wanted, printed them out, bought the right sized needles, put the yarn in my online shopping cart, and then was informed that someone else was making them!  At least I hadn't bought the yarn yet! 
Then I had 2 ordered items not show up, one show up late, and the first box go off the grid for way too long. I was aaalllmost afraid there was a curse on it-- haha!
But it all worked out in the end. 
The witch is made on a tiny, tiny gourd. The heart is from a mold.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I was reaped by Celipops!

I got home around 3:00 a.m. this morning and there was a large box in my doorway. I was so tired and just walked past it thinking that whatever it was could wait until after I got some sleep. But before I made it to the main entrance of the house it occurred to me it could be from my reaper as I wasn't expecting anything from UPS. So I went back and opened the top of the box and realized that I had indeed been reaped.

This afternoon I went down and retrieved the box. When I opened the flaps completely I saw this note and my heart stood still. For a moment I felt like a little kid and I hadn't even opened and read it yet. Just looking at the outside of it with the word 'Believe' on it with a jingle bell attached to a ribbon made me consider that it just may be possible for there to really be magic in Christmas. Yes, that it just might be possible after all.



I grabbed my camera because I wanted to share it with all of you. It was so nice. Then, with great pleasure and a smile on my face I read the note. Celipops, I certainly must say you have a talent for writing and for putting together a wonderful reap. 

First there was an Ichobod pumpkin that is very nicely done. Then I found a Colonial style hat such as Ichabod himself might have worn. Carefully rolled in bubble wrap was an amazing large black skull candle. It has already been placed in my bar by the way. 

Then, also protectively wrapped, was an incredible candle holder. I hope all of you can see in the photos how special it is. It looks like an old dead tree with vines intertwined through the branches. The five drippy red candles were included in the box. Then there was a battery operated white pillar candle and an autumn garland. And at the bottom of the box a flying ghostly reaper had been holding it all. 

As I slowly emptied the box I knew that yes, one can truly believe in the magic of Christmas, You can, you can! The nicest person, whom I have never met, sent me a box full of enchanting Halloween gifts on a cold day during the heart of Christmas season! How magical is that! If that isn't the definition of Christmas magic, I wouldn't know what would be! 

Thank you Ceipops! It is a wonderful and very special reap. Every thing is beyond perfect. I love it all and have special places in mind for everything. Except for the skull of course, it has already found it's home on my bar. The tree is incredible and I don't think I will be able to wait untill next Halloween to find a permanent place for it either. I think I will go put it on a bookshelf in the den tight now.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Witchykitty, I love the owls and candy canes lizzy sent you. They are so neat.

Saki, what an amazing reap from ooojen. Everything is beyond fantastic!

What great reaps everyone has received so far. You gotta love the folks on this forum!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I was reaped by Celipops!
> 
> I got home around 3:00 a.m. this morning and there was a large box in my doorway. I was so tired and just walked past it thinking that whatever it was could wait until after I got some sleep. But before I made it to the main entrance of the house it occurred to me it could be from my reaper as I wasn't expecting anything from UPS. So I went back and opened the top of the box and realized that I had indeed been reaped.
> 
> ...


what a fantastic reap love it all 
you rocked it celipso


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very nice reaps, guys! Such amazing gifts!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh Wow again. This thing. The reaper, that works every year, with total strangers actually sending each other carefully crafted or found items is just pure magic by itself! I believe


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm very pleased you loved everything! Here is the inspirational picture of I was trying to replicate for you.

Also added in the very much photo-shopped Grandlin Road Reaper LOL takes a lot of starch and wires and imagination to obtain this money shot.. but a cool money shot it is!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I've had to play catch up. So many great reaps!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

celipops said:


> I'm very pleased you loved everything! Here is the inspirational picture of I was trying to replicate for you.
> 
> Also added in the very much photo-shopped Grandlin Road Reaper LOL takes a lot of starch and wires and imagination to obtain this money shot.. but a cool money shot it is!


That is too cool. I have a pen with a feather like the one in your photo. I picked it up years ago at a thrift shop. It was in a box with other items I wanted so ended up with the pen through default. Never knew exactly what to do with it but I do now, thanks to you. I also that exact brown bottle, another thrift shop find. I have an old book the Ichabod pumpkin can sit on. You just completed an entire scene for me! I wasn't even aware I had the basics for it.  Thank you!

You sent a wonderful reap and I know I will use everything for many haunting seasons to come. Thank you again!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

A few "before pictures"


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol sideways! Oh well. Tilt your head LOL


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

fabulous reap!!

any one still waiting? sorry I have been a bit mia, but fighting a chest cold once again....


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I am still waiting for my reap  but at least I found out yesterday my victim did receive their package so all is well on that front


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> I received a box yesterday from lizzyborden!!! She sent some beautiful fabric candy canes, some of those awesome acorn bells that I really wanted but never got around to making yet, two cute little owl statues and an adorable wax/oil owl warmer with wax cubes! I love it all! Thank you so much, lizzyborden! It was such a nice surprise to come home to after being out of state all day!! {{Hugs}}
> 
> View attachment 271572


You are so very welcome!  So glad everything arrived intact.  I came across the acorn balls at a craft show and bought the only three they had. One was for you, one for my victim Lisa and one for myself. So imagine my surprise and delight when I saw you had them pinned on your Pinterest board.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

X-Pired said:


> As I slowly emptied the box I knew that yes, one can truly believe in the magic of Christmas, You can, you can! The nicest person, whom I have never met, sent me a box full of enchanting Halloween gifts on a cold day during the heart of Christmas season! How magical is that! If that isn't the definition of Christmas magic, I wouldn't know what would be!


Well said! So many great reaps and so much planning and thought involved too!  The generosity here is astounding and I'm so glad to be a part of such a great forum.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> You are so very welcome!  So glad everything arrived intact.  I came across the acorn balls at a craft show and bought the only three they had. One was for you, one for my victim Lisa and one for myself. So imagine my surprise and delight when I saw you had them pinned on your Pinterest board.


I really, love those acorn bells, lol. I had planned on making them this fall, but everything got so crazy over here, I never had time. Thank you!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

WOW, another couple of outstanding reaps. I love everything. Great job reapers, and I'm jealous. Saki, that witch ornament is wonderful. Ooojen does a beautiful job, and X-pired, you know I'm in CO too. Don't leave that reaper in an accessible place, or it might disappear in the night.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Also still waiting.
Post office Wont open again til monday tho, so you never know 



bethene said:


> fabulous reap!!
> 
> any one still waiting? sorry I have been a bit mia, but fighting a chest cold once again....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yours was re sent, so it might be a while yet, Eva! sorry!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

No worries, that just means i have something to look forward to later  I will be out of town for a few days though, so dearest reaper, fear not if you dont hear anything it may just be because I wasn't home to collect it. Hopefully the company don't just return it on grounds of me not being home! they normally leave a note saying where it can be picked up, or where to contact them for re delivery. I'm pretty upset they just returned it last time, I've never heard of that happening before!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

After much technical difficulty and being consumed by holiday prep (And starting my first few days of self employment. :O ), I present pictures of my reap from Pretty Little Nightmare! (Note: I was given a super powerful rope light, which I hoped would fix the issue of my pictures being super dark. It turns out that now they are all super yellow. So I assure you, everything is much more colorful than my pictures show.)

I really love everything that was sent, and it is all so whimsical! Everything seems to recall a specific time and place, and I'm sure there are stories behind them. 

First, here is the figure that had some difficulties. He was originally holding birds in one hand that had come off. Unfortunately, after much trial and error, I discovered the birds are just too heavy even for e600 to hold up, so I'll be giving him something else to hold.











Here are the birds, which I will either be using as single ornaments, or possibly arranging on a wreath. (My old one is too sad and needs to be retired.)










And here he is hanging in his new spot! 











Next, a very Russian looking carved Santa! (Or Grandfather Frost, I think!) First of all, I am in love with the colors, and the delicate little details. Also that pink staff is removable! This reminds me very much of looking at the illustrations of old Russian fairytales. Also the opening animation sequence of "The Christmas That Almost Wasn't." (Anyone else remember that movie?)




























Next up, Krampus coasters - which I think I am going to frame and hang up next year! I love the art style!





































Happy little candy ornaments! I hung them up with my metallic pipe cleaner candy canes, which I'm hoping to get a picture of later.










Father Christmas!  I love everything about this! Green was not showing up well for my photos, which is very unfortunate for this guy. He's wearing a very dark green velvet.










A ceramic snowflake, which wouldn't stop moving long enough for me to get a good picture!










And now I appear to be missing some pictures, so I'm going to hunt those down to make a second post.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

A golden Santa!










With a mountain and a city on his back!










A golden angel with wine!










This little guy makes me giggle.



















A jingly wooden tree! The star has a corrugated kind of pattern. 










And a tree with a face! 










I may keep this one out year round, for when I need a little festivity.










Clay!  I am starting to make more sculptures and things, so this will come in handy!










Finally, a photo of some things together on my mantel. 










There is one more thing!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The second post of pictures look great! However, your first post has no pictures visible...


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Lastly, this delicate glass tree. Could not capture how gorgeous it is!










And it lights up!










It casts shadows that look like a council of trees overhead. It is now my nightlight! It fits well with our plans for the bedroom - because we want to make it look a bit like being up in the trees in a forest.

Thank you very much, Pretty Little Nightmare! These are wonderful little treasures, and we are quite touched!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> The second post of pictures look great! However, your first post has no pictures visible...


:/ The technical difficulties continue!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Is anyone else having trouble seeing the pics in my first post? They are showing up on my computer. :O


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Greenwick said:


> Lastly, this delicate glass tree. Could not capture how gorgeous it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot see this one, either...it sounds super pretty, though!!!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm checking on my tablet, and I can't see any of them either now. X_x Alas!

i may have to wait till tomorrow to fix it.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I couldn't see any of the pics, Greenwick - sorry to say, they sound wonderful!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm finally posting my pic! I'm sorry, but with crazy work hours & me being sick (Zpac works wonders!), I haven't had a chance....

Allears22 did an amazing job! I was planning to not open the box till hubby got home that day, but my cats were attacking the box, and at first, I was thinking, "Oh, they're digging the outside smells, or maybe my reaper has cats/dogs as well!" When one actually started to open a corner of the box, I figured there was more to it than that....

Little did I know....

This big beautiful silver star was waiting for me when I opened the box! It's wooden, silver-painted, and the pics don't do it justice - it's freakin' huge! So gorgeous, and goes awesomely with my decor! 

But wait - there's more! 

Look at the pretty wrapping that was used - I love it!

And this pretty Christmas sign! It's laminated and vintage-looking and sooo cool! Again, it's larger than it looks in the pic....

I also got Hanukkah earrings! Awesome! I didn't have any, and I have a decent amount of Christmas earrings, so I added it to my wish list, figuring it was a long shot, but there they were! And they're so pretty! I so love silver....*sigh*

More in the next post.....


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

There were also these gorgeous ornaments in the box - another candy cane ornament to match the one I received for my teaser in a different color! They really are cute, with the snow-dusty-glitter effect n' all......

And these seahorses made of seashells! So beachy - I love it! I'm thinking of doing a small tree in another room with a sea theme next year - since we live in FL, it only seems fitting - and this will be a lovely addition to it! 

OMG THE KITTIES! Ahem, I mean - look at the adorableness of this snowglobe! And it's a wind-up musical snowglobe! And crafty reaper that you are, Allears22, my teaser card was the glimpse into my future gift! Very slick! P.S., how could you even think that I wouldn't love this? Don't be silly! 

Look at the cool stickers on this card! They're little snowglobes! 

And the card was a stitch - hubby got the biggest kick out of it! 

More to come...


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

So I'm sure y'all are wondering why the animals were going nuts by now, right? (or not)

Well, Allears22 put in presents for Betsy (our dog) and the cats!

Here's Betsy's toy before she got to it - it was hard to get a pic of her in action with it cause they came out blurry, but it was funny to watch! None of the cats are allowed to touch her toy, she's made that perfectly clear......

And here's the cat toys before they were attacked - there were two fuzzy mice (w/catnip!) attached to poles on a string, and a six-pack of fuzzy little mice that I had to make sure the dog wouldn't eat but the cats loved....

I'll admit, though, they LOVED the toys on a stick, as you can see by the pics I post after these....


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I took several pics of the action going on, but some were way blurry, so these were the best ones....

They're playing near a mirrored wall in our house, so it looks like there's more cats in one pic than there really is, but I think there's at the most 5 cats in one of the pics...the other shots have 2 or 3 cats in them....

Ah, who am I kidding - 5 cats in one pic is a lot of kitties! The 6th one is rarely photographed, as she's rather skittish & vampiric (mostly comes out at night)...

And yes, the box was enjoyed for hours as well.....

Thank you dear sweet reaper! You definitely made the day at this house.....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great gifts! Love the pics of your furry babies!!


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

YAY!!! I am so glad you liked everything  I was just worried the snowglobe would be too snowy. I had a lot of fun getting your stuff put together and making the star! I am very happy the animals enjoyed their toys!! We have three dogs and typically a dog foster so I am sure the box smelled like them. I actually had to chase my foster dog out of the room as he was going for the cat toys lol


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Okay, trying this again! (My apologies for all the repeat pictures showing up as attachments. I had figured out how to get rid of them before, but when I tried this last time, I guess it erased the pictures? Yay tech!)

The glowing tree, which is now my night light!



















A sprightly figure who needed some repairs



















He came with birds, which unfortunately his arm can no longer support. So I'm going to be using them for their own separate ornaments.










A classic Father Christmas, with a deep green velvet my camera and my house's poor lighting wouldn't let me properly capture.










Krampus coasters, which I'm going to frame!





































A charming wooden tree with jingling bells!










Glittery candy ornaments that go well with my metallic candy canes!










A shiny golden Santa with a beautifully rendered scene of houses and a mountain!



















A carved figure that I think is Grandfather Frost. This reminds me of a lot of art from Russian fairy tales I used to read.




























A golden angel with grapes! We grow our own grapes, so quite suitable to our house!










A very classic Christmas tree ornament. I think I will be keeping this one out all year as a reminder.










A charming and funny tree with a face, which brings to mind the faces people stick on real live pine trees around here. (Although those are a bit like Mr. Potato Heads, not like this.)










That's the maximum number of files for this post! I hope the pictures show up!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Very cool.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Very nice reap Greenwick!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome reapings!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I am having some annoying technical issues with the upload. I want you all to see the amazing things Mummyof5 made for me, but You are going to have to wait till tomorrow. The pics keep going other places than the tet that belongs lol, and I think its because im to tired and not doing it right. 
But trust me, its worth the wait, the stuff is absolutly amazing!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hollows Eva, I'm glad that darn box finally made it to you! It jumped the "pond" 3 times lol! I hadn't been on here for a few days because I've been working some extra hours and been busy with the kids being home from school. The last time I had checked the tracking it said it was back in New York and I was expecting it to 
arrive back here to me today. I hadn't seen it yet so went and looked at the tracking again and it said it had been delivered and I'm like, "no, it hasn't" and started looking at all the other entries for it and saw that it got turned around in New York and sent back to Denmark lol! I really hope that you can use everything there and I'm really very sorry about the long wait to receive it. When I first saw that it said they couldn't deliver it I had a panic attack lol


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Im glad Hollows Eva was finally reaped and Mummyof5 survived her panic attack . Cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I am so sorry for that! I have no idea why the h... they decided I wasn't living on my address lol. I can see it's even send by post and they have absolutely no excuse ( and have send me all my other letters or mail) so something is weird. I have had a package from USA disappear before and technically I have a secret address ( unlisted and not available to even people who work with addresses) because of my job but the address wasn't wrong so they should have just send the darn box where it was asked to be send lmao.

But I tell you it was worth the wait.


MummyOf5 said:


> Hollows Eva, I'm glad that darn box finally made it to you! It jumped the "pond" 3 times lol! I hadn't been on here for a few days because I've been working some extra hours and been busy with the kids being home from school. The last time I had checked the tracking it said it was back in New York and I was expecting it to
> arrive back here to me today. I hadn't seen it yet so went and looked at the tracking again and it said it had been delivered and I'm like, "no, it hasn't" and started looking at all the other entries for it and saw that it got turned around in New York and sent back to Denmark lol! I really hope that you can use everything there and I'm really very sorry about the long wait to receive it. When I first saw that it said they couldn't deliver it I had a panic attack lol


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Soooo here they are!!!! ( I am sorry that some of them are sideways, I hope you can still see them!) 

MummyOf5 really did an amazing job. Its almost like you know me really well! There was little squeels and much smiling when I opened this box lol. And a extra special thanx for sending it the second time, as if it wasnt bad enough that you had to send all the way to Denmark! 

Soooo lets start:

First ting i unwrapped was this, absolutely amazing Steam-punk-in! I have honestly never seen anything like it and I am going to end up displaying this all year. And when I do my mad hatter tea party it will be part of the table decor!









Next are these cool witchy looking bottles, that will be great for my witches cabinet. I just love the detail in them! 























There was this cool little pumpkin dude, that will dance in the sun. I just love that. I havent tried him out yet, but will later. I do love gadgets so much.









And then there was this!!!!! This may be strange, after years as a Halloween-convert, but this is my FIRST creepy cloth! Very pleased that I finally got my hands on it, and it will absolutley be used for my next Halloweenparty!









Mummy of 5 made these cool looking icecicles (spelling?) that I can have on my all year Christmas tree ( or as I call it " Tree" lol) 









there is a whole bunch of them, so i might use them in my window as well, to catch the light from the sun!









She also did these amazing Poe-ornies. They where pretty hard to take proper pics of, they are just fab, because it almost looks like the pictures are floating.
















AND THERE IS MORE!!!!!!This box just kept having little treasures for me!

Mummy of 5 made me (!!!) these beautiful pieces:
First the crystal one. You dont know this, but I used to have one much like this when I was very young. It broke and i have since kept an eye out for a new one, but never got around to getting one. NOW I HAVE ONE!!! Its amazing.









And then this! This really made me drop my jaw. It is both Steampunky AND doctor Who -is ( it reminds me a lot of the Who clock) And to top it all its also incorporating the Norse Mythology, where they great tree of life Yddragsil is very significant. I am in love with this thing and I will be wearing it a lot! 









Aaaaand.. of course my reaper knows me so well... LOL









And all of my goodies all together.. ( Ignore the large hole in the candy corn bag.. what kind of ungrateful, greedy victim would rip open a bag of candy corn and start munching them, before taking a picture huh..)










THANK YOU!!!! Mummyof5, you are amazingly talented, and I feel so honored to have been your spoiled victim!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wonderful reap, Hollows Eva and MummyOf5! I love those goodies. Good thing they finally found their home.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> Soooo here they are!!!! ( I am sorry that some of them are sideways, I hope you can still see them!)
> 
> MummyOf5 really did an amazing job. Its almost like you know me really well! There was little squeels and much smiling when I opened this box lol. And a extra special thanx for sending it the second time, as if it wasnt bad enough that you had to send all the way to Denmark!
> 
> ...



You are so welcome! I had fun making everything. I looked all over for the kinds of candy corn that were on your list but the Indian corn was all I was able to find.
That box had me worried for a little bit that no one would ever see it again lol! I'm glad I decided to wrap the crystal point and send it too. I had just made the tree and was still in jewelry mode and saw the points sitting in the tote box with some other things and they said "play with us!". The Pumpkin guy was really fun to make and I'm thinking I need to make one for me now too 
Have a wonderful new year!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Very cool reap. Love the steam pumpkin.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Well ANY kinds of candy corn are welcome here haha. I am very inspired by the tree and thinking I need to try to make something with clock parts one day.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, what wonderful Reaps. I am happy that this final one finally got to you in Denmark! Love the steam pumpkin and the jewelry.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

There were a few pictures I missed in my last posting.

First, some clay! I've only used Sculpey, so I'm excited to try this kind.










This little guy just makes me giggle whenever I see him.



















A snowflake, which wouldn't stop moving when I tried to get a picture of it.










Some of the things that were up on my mantel place.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Everyone received such awesome merry reaper gifts this season. I am so glad i took part in it . Great pics everyone !!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I still have an item I am sending my victim, I just need to find a box. Hopefully will be sent Tue or Wed. It's late but better late than never. and do we still have Godcrushers reaping left or did you receive it and I missed it?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

What nice reaps. I love it all.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I still have an item I am sending my victim, I just need to find a box. Hopefully will be sent Tue or Wed. It's late but better late than never. and do we still have Godcrushers reaping left or did you receive it and I missed it?


You didn't miss it but I am still waiting patiently . I have been told I will receive a rescue reaping this week maybe.

On a side note I went to a thrift store this weekend and picked up some items that may be good for the Halloween reap.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Godcrusher said:


> You didn't miss it but I am still waiting patiently . I have been told I will receive a rescue reaping this week maybe.
> 
> On a side note I went to a thrift store this weekend and picked up some items that may be good for the Halloween reap.


your rescue reap box will go out Monday or Tuesday this week  promise


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Saki Girl I have complete faith in you


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I have enjoyed all of the photos from the wonderful reaps everyone has gotten! Been absent from the forum for a bit due to the holidays, time off from work and doing a bit of adventuring around to local spots. Thankfully, even tho it has been cold, the days have been gorgeous.

Glad to hear that Godcrusher has a rescue reap coming. Yay!! Another photo thread to look forward to


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

yay, looking foreward to even more pics, cant wait. Its going to brigthen up this cold,january, for sure.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm still watching for the pics, too!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Rescue reaper box is going out today yaaaa


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

YEA! Cant wait.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

OK so I finally received my original reapers package from Amazon and Im glad I did because I will find a place for everything they sent 

1st a group pic then a breakdown.








I love this movie and cant wait to watch it this weekend.









these lights will find a good home in my Lemax Halloween Village








The little Frankie will join a lot of friends on my window pane this Halloween and the tombstone I will have to find a home for but it shouldn't be a problem 








Again thank you reaper I love everything you sent. 

Due to the late arrival a rescue reap has already been sent from Saki.Girl so when I receive that package I will post those pics as well.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! PIcs! Awesome stuff!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

You will have to let us know about the movie. I've never heard of it before. Enjoy your reap.


----------



## keithcorcoran (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad it finally made it. Felt terrible about it being late but the reaper knows no schedule. 

When it's your time.. it's your time!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Here is the trailer. 1980s Sci-Fi campiness at its best. Aliens use subliminal messages in advertising to control us. Special glasses allows us to see the aliens and their messages. Roddy Piper does a pretty good job and has an all time classic tough guy line in this movie.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

keithcorcoran said:


> Glad it finally made it. Felt terrible about it being late but the reaper knows no schedule.
> 
> When it's your time.. it's your time!
> 
> View attachment 272142


Don't worry about it. Im happy with everything you sent. Im just here to chew bubblegum and get reaped and im all out of bubblegum


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

godcrusher, enjoy your Reaping. Let us know about the movie. I am not familiar with it, but intrigued. Happy that you got Reaped and enjoy the extra box from saki as the Rescue Reap. It is so wonderful to have people step up when things go awry. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Yay you where reaped! Oh I Got one of those solar dancers guys as well, mine is a pumpkin  glad you got your first reaping, and also can't wait I to see your second reaping - which you should Absolutely just enjoy, as a special spoil


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

My Merry Reaper victim should be getting another item on Tues. Hope they like it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool more pics .


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

My reaper sent me one last gift and it's amazing! Thank you so much disembodiedvoice! It doesn't matter that it's late since it will hang all year once I find a good place for it! (probably with my other Maleficent stuff  ) 

I hope you can see in the picture that the ribbon is Sleeping Beauty (Maleficent) themed and sparkly and awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That wreath looks amazing


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I really like that wreath


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great stuff guys!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Should be a delivery today .


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

1st I want to thank Saki.Girl for the extra box goodies. I love everything and I am very grateful for your generosity. Ok so here comes the goodies 

Open and ready to dig in








Group photo 








Luminaries, table cloths and scary tape. All this will find a home next Halloween.








Wine glasses candle holders. I already messaged Saki Girl these will see plenty of wine before they become part of my Halloween décor.








Frankenstein battery operated candle (My fave thing in the box I think) Santa Skeleton and a casket with a Halloween Napkin hiding a mini Flashlight








Candy coffee and hot chocolate. people who visit me in my office will be happy seeing this on my desk 








Black light holder(will be great in my next prop project) Orange lights will look great on my new black Halloween tree and Hallow Christmas CD. Wife loves this idea and we plan on listening to it this weekend.








Dirty spider webs will be a great addition to my theme room on Halloween and the Stocking has little bats on it. Very cute. It will have a home.








Stocking hat(hand made) Wife loved it and wore it today . Santa pillow found a home on my sofa and the pathway markers will look great on my driveway.








Again want to say Wow!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are very welcome the casket is my 3 project wood burning lol 
I am glad you like it all and it all made it safe. 
You again are so welcome


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome gifts, Godcrusher! Very sweet of you, Saki!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> You are very welcome the casket is my 3 project wood burning lol
> I am glad you like it all and it all made it safe.
> You again are so welcome


the casket is great. It will find a spot in my Halloween village displays cemetery. Skelly Santa too


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

amyml said:


> My reaper sent me one last gift and it's amazing! Thank you so much disembodiedvoice! It doesn't matter that it's late since it will hang all year once I find a good place for it! (probably with my other Maleficent stuff  )
> 
> I hope you can see in the picture that the ribbon is Sleeping Beauty (Maleficent) themed and sparkly and awesome!
> View attachment 272372


I'm so glad it made it and it arrived a day early. Sorry it was so late as far as reaper goes, some of the maleficent ribbon I had to order and it got stuck or lost or something.....took forever to get here. At least it wasn't a Christmas item. I'm glad you liked it


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

great rescue reap godcrusher !! nice job saki


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

What a great reap Godchrusher! Kudos Saki for rescuing. The kindness of this forum is just so Unique! 
I love those wine glas candle holders!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Very cool I love the Frankenstein candle


----------

